# Jill's Story - by Karl (~BBW, Intrigue, Eating, ~SWG)



## karl

_~BBW, Intrigue Eating, ~SWG _- Story of a young woman

*Jills Story 
By Karl *​
Jill was an 18 year old good looking girl. She had a body to die for although she was not very sporty and did not exercise a lot. Her weight fluctuated between 115 and 120 pounds. She was still living at home and planned to go to college after a small break. She needed to earn some money to finance her studies. Living at home was nice because her mum made all the cooking and she was a good cook. It was important for her mum that everything on the plate vanished and she was pretty strict with eating rules. It was very important for her mum that the family eats together at least once a day. 

Jills mum worked in a bakery and was pretty plump. She often brought some things from the bakery with her which she consumed alone most of the time. Jill hardly ever touched that kind of food and Jills father did not like sweets. 

Jill started looking for a job. After a while started working in a restaurant called Joes. It was an average job but she needed to money. Her boss Joe actually was a big man and all the employees were a little afraid of him. He was not a bad man but you better do what he says. However he granted them free food and beverage as part of their salary. The cooks always had something which needed to be eaten and so the staff always got something to eat. In Joes eyes it was a good sign for the customers to see that the staff was eating the same food too and so the girls had to eat what they were served. It was an Italian restaurant but also offered burgers and American food. 

So on her first day Joe just told her to watch and learn. Jill sat down at the bar and looked at the waitresses and the cook. All of them were chubby if not fat but very nice. After one hour Joe placed fried eggs and a muffin in front of her and said that a waitress mixed up an order and she should eat that. 

I already had breakfast at home Jill said but regretted immediately as Joe just raised his eyebrows and said nothing. 

Jill started with the eggs and the food was actually very good. After she finished the looked at the waitresses again and tried to learn. It was not a very difficult task and soon she tried to talk to the waitresses Claire and Maggy. But somehow they did not seem to like her and they did not talk to her much. 

At lunchtime she was served a big burger with fries and a coke. She was not hungry at all but started slowly as she did not want to get in trouble with her boss. She managed to eat everything but was stuffed afterwards. Her stomach was not used to so much food. She did not have burgers very often. The afternoon was pretty boring. She just sat there and watched. 

She offered help and sometimes cleaned a table or delivered an order. Claire and Maggy liked that a lot and so did her boss.

At five Joe said:
Good first day for you. I see you learn quickly. You will work full tomorrow. The girls will be thankful for your help. Here for you.

He placed a big portion of spaghetti in front of her and she ate it as she was happy with Joes statement. After she finished she said good-bye to everyone and left. 

Nice girl Maggy said.

Yes but so skinny. I feel fat next to her. Claire said.

This will change and we will take care of it. Maggy said smiling.

Claire just nodded grinning.

At home her mother was preparing dinner for the family. Jill was still stuffed but sat down at the dinner table. Jill was given a steak with French fries and a salad. She ate very slowly and it was hard to finish. Dessert was a piece of apple pie which clearly brought her into trouble. She hardly managed to finish it. Before she went to bed she told her mother not to have any breakfast in the morning as she expected to get breakfast at Joes again. She went to bed stuffed.

As she woke up in the morning she felt surprisingly hungry and as expected she got a breakfast from Joe  again fried eggs and a muffin accompanied with coke and coffee. It was not a very busy day at Joes and Jill had not a lot to do. She took a closer look on Maggy and Claire and thought that both must weigh more than 250 pounds. Somehow the girls still looked good in her eyes. The girls even had time to chat a little bit and Jill got the feeling they might finally start to like her. At lunch time the girls were given fettuccine Alfredo and Claire and Jill started to eat whilst Maggy had to get along with the service alone. Claire said to Jill:

I would like to lose some weight and watch my food. I dont know how I can do that as Joe wants us to eat everything.

Well I think I can try to help you and eat it for you. Jill answered.

That would really help me a lot. Here you go. She pushed the plate to Jill and went back to work. 

Jill made it through her first plate and felt full. She started with the second one as Maggy joined her. Maggy talked to her and encouraged her to eat Jills second plate.

You know I think it is very nice from you to help Claire. Maggy said.

Jill felt happy after those nice words from maggy and finished Claires plate. She felt stuffed again and Maggy was happy that the first phase of their plan was working. 

After lunch the girls had to work and somewhere in between Joe brought a big bowl of ice cream to Jill and said:

Here try these. Its my own creation. I plan to add an ice cream parlor to the restaurant with fine Italian ice cream. 

He looked so happy and Jill did not want to offend him and started eating the ice cream. It was the best ice cream she ever had and she finished it quickly. Maggy and Claire did of course notice that. One hour later it was dinner time and today it was pizza time. The girls shared two pizzas and tried to give Jill the main share. Maggy and Claire got up several times to deliver orders or clean tables. Jill was the only one who only ate the pizza and did not get up in between. So it happened that Jill did not notice and nearly ate a pizza on her own. She liked the food at Joes a lot and did not think of all the calories she was consuming. 

Jill went home right before her mother served dinner. Jill sat down and ate her second dinner. It was chicken with vegetables and rice followed by more ice cream. However this ice cream was not as good as Joes. After dinner Jill watched TV with her dad sharing a box of chips and went to bed stuffed again. She did not eat that much before in her life: big breakfast, two lunches, ice cream, a pizza and a full dinner at home. 

This went on for the next three days and Jill always had breakfast, two lunches and two dinners and some snacks in between. Over the weekend she was just sitting at home and watching TV with her dad. She found her way to the kitchen more often and ate bigger portions with her family. 

On Monday Claire and Maggy pushed things a little further as Maggy told Jill that she wanted to lose some weight too. She asked Jill if she could eat her dinner at Joes for her. Jill hesitated but finally agreed. Jill had again a big breakfast, two lunches (spaghetti carbonara) and now two dinners (a burger and French fries each). She was really stuffed and went home. Her mum was cooking dinner and announced that it would be ready in 30 minutes. 

When her mother served the food she noticed that Jill looked a little bloated but did not comment on it. She served the fish and mashed potatoes. Jill ate it but it was really hard for her. She forced down every bite and had to take the two pastries which her mom had brought from the bakery for dessert to the TV and ate them slowly. 

That night she went to bed more stuffed than ever but somehow she liked the feeling of eating and being so full. The week went on with Jill having breakfast, two lunches and three dinners. She was now consuming more than double of the calories she usually had 2 weeks before. Weekend came and Jill was getting used to big amounts of food. She asked her mother for seconds at lunch and dinner and consumed nearly half a gallon of ice-cream on Saturday evening during watching TV.


----------



## karl

On Monday Joe and his cook had an idea and shared it with the girls:

“We are working on a few new recipes and I would like to have your opinion on them before we add them to the menu.” 

The girls nodded and agreed as it did not make much sense to argue anyway. So over the day all three girls received 2 or 3 smaller portions of some new recipes in addition to their lunches and dinners. Joe did not know that Jill was eating parts of the other girl’s lunches and dinner but he wanted to have the opinion of every girl so Maggy and Claire were not able to pass this additional food to Jill. 

At the end of the week Maggy said to Claire:

“Can you see. It’s starting to show. She must have gained about 10 pounds or so.”

“Yes you are right. She looks a little softer.” Claire replied.

“No wonder she is now eating for two literally.” Maggy said.

Claire laughed and the girls continued working. 

Over the weekend Jill’s mother also noticed a small weight gain of her daughter but did not mention it as she was happy with it. In her opinion Jill had always been too thin. On Saturday after lunch Jill and her mum went shopping. They bought some new things for Jill &#8211; most of them a size bigger.

In the middle of the afternoon Jill said she was hungry again and needed a snack. They went to McDonalds and Jill ordered a Big Mac menu, chicken nuggets, a milkshake and an apple turnover. Her mum looked surprised but again did not comment on it. She enjoyed the time with her little girl and decided to cook bigger portions in the future as Jill was obviously eating better nowadays. 

Jill’s mum started making bigger portions in the evening and served a big portion of meatloaf. Jill’s mum and father had two slices each and Jill had the rest. Her mom even encouraged her and refilled her plate several times. So it happened that Jill ate nearly two pounds of food: meatloaf accompanied by mashed potatoes. That not being enough she shared half a gallon of ice cream with her family for dessert. She felt stuffed and happy. 

On Monday the new recipes were introduced to the customers and the menu was changed accordingly. This resulted in a number of mixed up orders or wrong combinations. Joe was not happy about it and told the girls that they had to eat what they mixed up. The idea hit Claire immediately. They somehow have to make use of this new rule and to increase Jill’s food intake. 

She went to Jill and told her “Jill, I would like to ask you to do me and Maggy a favor. We're making good progress in losing weight. Could you deal with the mixed up orders and eat them? I promise Maggy and myself will take good care of you and will concentrate not to mix up a lot of orders. Please you really would help us!”

Jill at first was hesitating. She did not know how much more food this meant. But finally she agreed. 

The first hour after breakfast went by without any problems and no orders were mixed up. Then suddenly Maggy appeared with a big burger and French fries.

“Sorry this has been mixed up. The guest wanted a double burger with steak fries. Could you take care of it?”

Jill nodded, took the food and took a free seat at the bar. Joe saw her eating and knew that it was a mixed up order. However he knew that Jill did not take orders today. One of the other girls must have mixed it up. It was not ok but as one of them was eating it he did not care. 

As Jill finished Claire brought her a big banana milkshake and said it was mixed up too. Jill felt thirsty anyway and had her first milkshake at Joe’s. It was the best milkshake she ever had. It was Joe’s special and his secret was some ice-cream and whipped cream he added to the shakes. That did not make them healthier but of course it supported the taste. From that moment on Jill drank milkshakes more often and did not know that they alone were around 800 calories each. 

An hour later it was lunchtime. Penne con funghi this time. Jill had two servings again. She was stuffed afterwards and felt tired. She helped the girls with the service but after a short time a pizza was placed where she just ate 3 main courses. 

“Guest changed his mind but order was already prepared. Sorry. We will just put the wrong orders here at your place so you know that’s yours.” Claire said.

Jill did not want to sit there and stuff herself so she just helped with the service and always stopped for a few bites. She washed it down with another milkshake. The afternoon was less busy and so there was not a lot of work and she had time to finish the pizza. Maggy and Claire certainly could have mixed up an order &#8211; of course unintentionally &#8211; but they did not want to overdo it. 

Soon dinner was ready and the girls had to share 3 pizzas - 2 for Jill and 1 for Claire. Jill started quickly and finished with the first one before Claire finished half of hers. Jill was feeling full already but Maggy tried to encourage her in between serving the guests:

“Don’t lead me into temptation. I cannot afford eating that. I thought you are a friend.”

Jill grimaced at her so called friend and started with the second pizza. A little later Claire finished hers and went to Maggie.

“I don’t think she will be able to eat all of that. Think of what she already had today. That’s more than both of us had in our best days.” Claire said.

“Let’s wait. I think she will be able to do it.” Maggie said. 

“Ok let’s bet. If she cannot do it you will eat half a gallon of ice cream tomorrow. If she can I will eat it.” Claire suggested.

“Deal!” Maggie shook hand with Claire. 

Both girls were busy and did service. After one hour Jill finished everything. She looked totally stuffed. Her belly looked incredible bloated. Jill went home without saying good bye. She told her mum that she did not feel good and wants to go to bed. Feeling sick was the only excuse for her mother not to have dinner together. Her mom told her that she will put the food in the fridge if she should get hungry later. Jill collapsed in her bed and fell asleep immediately. Jill had consumed a big breakfast, a burger with fries, two penne con funghi, three pizzas and altogether three milkshakes. 

As Jill went to bed relatively early she woke up three hours before her alarm rang. She still felt bloated but somehow hungry again. She went to the kitchen and found a big bowl of noodle salad from yesterday evening. Without thinking she took the bowl, plopped herself on the kitchen chair and ate the whole thing within two hours. It was about three big portions of fatty mayonnaise noodles &#8211; and it was not even her breakfast. She felt full again &#8211; and this feeling would not change over the day. 

She changed and waited for her parents in the kitchen. Her mum appeared and noticed that Jill had eaten the noodle salad. 

_“Good girl. She must be well again.” _Jill’s mum thought. She also noticed the bulge around Jill’s belly. _“The girls must be eating really well lately.” _

She thought. “_Good &#8211; suits her!”_

They talked a little before Jill went off to work. She shared breakfast with the team and they started to prepare for the day. Claire had to eat half a gallon of ice cream today and had an idea: she wanted to involve Jill. Right after breakfast she brought a big load of ice cream to Jill. 

“Today is ice cream day. That’s for you. Because you are a nice girl and I like working with you.” Claire said.

Jill blushed and hugged her. Claire was able to feel a small layer of fat underneath Jill’s clothes. The whole day Claire brought her more ice cream and Jill ate it all. That day Jill had spaghetti Bolognese, two big Caesar salads with creamy chicken sauce for lunch, again a pizza over the afternoon, two portions of French fries, and for dinner two servings of lasagna and of course half a gallon of ice cream and 3 milkshakes. Only during her shift in Joe’s not taking into account the noodle salad in the morning and the dinner to come at home. 

As she was working on her second lasagna a nice guy entered the restaurant and looked at Jill for a very long time. She was quite a sight. Her belly sticked out, her boobs overflowed her bra, small love handles were visible from behind and she was still eating. He smiled and went to Joe. They talked a little bit and just as Jill finished Joe introduced her to John &#8211; his nephew. 

“Hi &#8211; real pleasure meeting you” John said.

“Hi pleasure is mine” Jill replied. 

They talked a little bit and he asked Jill how she liked working here. Jill did not speak a lot about her work but more or less only about the food and how good it was. 

_“Very interesting. I will follow this and come here more often.”_ John thought.

Jill had to go home to make it for dinner. Her mum was already putting it on the table. Chili con carne. Jill was still stuffed but she was used to that feeling now and knew that she could always eat more even when she thought it would be impossible. She sat down and they started to eat. Jill had 2 big bowls of Chili. She did not notice that her bowl was bigger than her parents’ who also ate two bowls but much smaller ones. 

After dinner she was watching TV with her dad again. Her mum had brought home a few éclairs and placed them in front of them. Jill ate five before she went to her room. She undressed and watched herself in the mirror of her room. She looked so round. Everything looked bigger - her boobs, her belly and her ass. She liked what she saw and touched her new flesh. She decided to weigh herself in the morning. 

In the morning she stepped on the scale and it read 135 pounds. That meant about 20 pounds gained since she started working and Joe’s. She was afraid of gaining too much and went to her mother. Just wearing her undies her mother was able to see the development clearly. 

“Mom, I have gained weight. Am I fat?” Jill asked.

Her mother looked at her for a while. Went around her and said: “Jill you look amazing. This is a body every man likes. You now have real female curves. You can be proud!” 

Jill examined herself for a second but her mother had said exactly the right thing. Jill felt sexy and good and not fat at all &#8211; just more feminine. 

From that moment on Jill did not think about gaining too much and continued eating like never before.


----------



## Ssaylleb

i like this, please keep going


----------



## karl

The week passed by quickly and Claire and Maggy noticed that Jill was still gaining weight. To their surprise it did not obviously bother Jill. John came to the restaurant more often and talked to Jill frequently. He liked her but most of all he liked watching her eating. Joe noticed that John liked Jill. He offered John a job. He needed a second cook as his current cook wanted to cut down a little bit and preferred to work part time only. John accepted. 

John and Jill immediately became close as Jill always liked talking with him. Most of the time they chatted while she was eating as her eating place was exactly next to the kitchen. John liked preparing food for Jill. He was amazed about the amounts she was consuming. John also noticed that Maggy and Claire were bringing Jill food and she always ate it and did not complain. 

One day Jill explained to John her understanding of why this was the case. John immediately knew that the girls must have the intention to fatten Jill up as they were both fat themselves. John did not complain; he liked bigger woman and especially he liked their gaining process. 

Jills empathy with John resulted in more eating. There was not a lot of business and the girls had no opportunity to give any so-called "mixed up" orders to Jill. John decided to help out. As Jill sat at her usual eating place at the bar next to the kitchen it was easy for John to give food to her. Jill did not even ask about the food he gave her to eat. She enjoyed talking to him and she also liked the food. Sometimes John gave her seconds of French fries or more dumplings or another piece of meat. Maggy and Claire also noticed that Jill was nearly always eating even as there were no mixed up orders. It happened that Jill was eating more than ever before because she had no real feeling for portions anymore and was not really concentrating on eating but on talking to John. 

Jill was just working Monday to Friday. As the weekend came she decided to visit John  who worked 7 days a week. Jill got up in the morning and found a letter from her mum saying that she could have the muffins she made in the morning. Her mum also wrote that she would order pizza that night for the family as she would be out the whole day and has no time for cooking. Jill also found 20 EUR saying that she should go and buy something to eat for lunch. Jill was happy and looked for the muffins. Her mum made three chocolate and three vanilla muffins. Jill was not even sitting before she finished the first one. She got thirsty and took a fresh liter of milk out of the fridge before she sat down. She ate all six muffins and drank all of the milk. Funny enough she was not really feeling full. 

Still wearing her panties she decided to go to her room to change clothes and look for more food outside of the house. She was in the mood of having something meaty after all the sweet stuff. As she changed her wardrobe she looked into the mirror more closely and noticed that she had gained weight again. She touched her bigger breasts and butt and also rubbed her belly which felt much softer. She estimated the additional weight gain to about 5 pounds or so. But she did not want to bother with that now and therefore did not use the scale to find out in detail. The fact that she had gained more weight was underlined by a small jiggle of her belly as she forced herself into a tight pair of jeans. She was able to button it but she knew that these jeans wouldn't fit much longer. Her bra also looked a little too small as her boobs had grown too and it cut into her flesh on her backside. 

She decided to drive to McDonalds as she wanted a nice burger. She went in and ordered a Big Mac combo  super size. She sat down and within a short period of time she had finished the Big Mac and the fries. She was surprised and asked the girl at the counter if this was really super size. The girl said she did not know as she had served another client before. Jill decided she did not care and ordered another Big Mac combo  super sized again and some McNuggets. She finished the burger quickly again and thought that the sizes of the menus must have shrunk. Cost cutting program most probably. She left and drove to Joes. 

As she entered she saw that there were two waitresses she did not know. Maggy and Claire also worked from Monday to Friday and so Joe had a second team for the weekend. Dana and Jane. Both girls looked quite nice although they were carrying a few pounds too much. Jill took her eating seat and John was happy to see her again. Before he went to her he fetched a burger and some fries and brought it to her and said:

Hi. Good to see you. Started to get boring without you. Here you have a burger. Hope you are a little hungry. Prepared it for me but I am so happy that you are here so please eat it. 

Jill was not hungry at all but did not tell him that she just left McDonalds. He was so nice and she did not want to disappoint him and decided to eat the burger. Joe saw her eating and did not say a word for now. Jill ate and talked to John and as she was about to finish Joe arrived and said:

Hey Jill. Free day and here again?

Yes I simply love the food and I got bored at home today. Jill replied not wanting to mention that she more or less came just because of Joes nephew. 

Joe nodded knowingly and went back to the kitchen. 

Three hours later and after lots of chatting with John Maggy and Claire came in. Both looked at each other and saw that Jill was sitting on her eating place even if she was not supposed to work today. They went to her and talked a little bit and they asked her if she wanted to share an ice cream with them outside. Joes had also a few tables outside where people could enjoy the ice cream in the sun. 

I will come in a few minutes. Just want to finish the discussion with John. Dont wait for me and order something. I'll come in a sec. Jill said. 

Maggy and Claire nodded and went outside. Jill followed them soon and took a seat at their table. The girls said they had already ordered. Jill thought about a scoop or two and was surprised as three huge bowls of ice cream were served for them. They were clearly the biggest ice creams Jill had ever seen. They were called Joes bomb and consisted out of 10 balls of ice cream, chocolate sauce and cream on top. Even though she was working here for a couple of weeks already she had never served that one. Most probably due to the bad weather during the last weeks. Jill was still full from all her food but Joes ice cream was special and she could never resist. As Maggy and Claire wanted to start with their ice cream Jill said:

Are you sure you should have that? I thought you want to lose weight?

Maggy and Claire did not think of that and they really wanted to eat it. However Claire replied:

Shit. You are right. I totally forgot.

Damn. Me too. Maggy added. 

But what to do now? Can you eat it for us? Claire said and pushed her bowl into Jills direction.

Yes good idea. Please Jill!! Maggy said begging. 

Jill was not sure if she could eat all of that after what she had already. However it was a vicious circle and she could not go to her own chef and give the ice cream back. 

I already had quite a bit to eat today but I think I will try. Jill finally said. 

For Maggy and Claire it was clear that Jill had been eating already as her belly was sticking out and she looked stuffed already. 

I bet you did not have a lot as you are not working today. You will manage easily. Maggy said as she wanted to know what Jill had consumed already.

Between a few scoops of ice cream Jill answered:

Well some muffins and burgers.

Maggy and Claire did not comment on that but looked at each other quite surprised. Did she really say burgers?

As the first bowl of ice cream disappeared Jill felt stuffed. The other two bowls were melting already and Maggy said:

Better hurry up. They are melting in the sun. Maggy also thought this might encourage Jill to keep on eating. 

Jill did not reply but kept on eating. She was really stuffed now but it was a challenge now and she always wants to win challenges. The second one took much longer but finally she finished. 

Need to pee Jill said and wanted to get up. It only worked at the second attempt. Her belly looked swollen and huge and she had ice cream and chocolate around her mouth. 

She passed by John and he asked her if she liked the ice cream. She said that she already had two Joes bombs and a third to go. As Jill vanished in the restrooms John looked outside and saw Maggy and Claire laughing and two empty bowls and one full one. 

_This is amazing. Unbelievable._ he thought. 

I really like watching you eat here. And I like that you dont eat small portions only. He said to her as she came back from the toilette. 

Jill went red and she smiled. 

Thanks John. Thats really sweet. If you like watching me eat youd better come outside now. I gonna finish that last bowl. Jill said.

He did not wait a sec and followed Jill. The other girls were surprised as he was standing in the door and waited for Jill to finish the ice cream. Maggy and Claire also noticed that Jill did not close the button of her jeans again.

Her belly was obviously too big for it. As Jill started with the third bowl she was not able to get a piece of ice cream on her spoon. Everything has melted already. She simply took the bowl in her hands and started drinking it. Maggys and Claires eyes went wide. It was not easy to drink as the consistency was so thick. John took note of that and went back to the kitchen, got get half a liter of milk, went back to Jill and simply poured all of it into the bowl. Jill looked shocked and wanted to complain as John said:

Try it. It will be easier to drink like that. 

He was again so nice and supporting that Jill did not complain finally. She stirred the mixture and tried to drink it again. It worked much better now and she gulped down about an eighth of it. She breathed heavily after that. 

As she saw John, Maggy and Claire and their big eyes she continued. She wanted to show them that she was able to finish. Jill felt as if the liquid filled up the last free spaces in her tummy. Just like water poured into a glass full with big stones fills the last gaps between the stones. As Jill was drinking the most fattening drink of her life John tried to estimate to amount of calories of this last bowl and the added milk. He came to about 2500 calories just as Jill finished it. With a loud burp she leaned back and rubbed her swollen tummy.

She was really stuffed now and not able to eat anything more. Nobody said anything. All of them just stared at her belly for some seconds. Then Maggy and Claire left. 

John just said: I think I more than like watching you eat. 

But then he had to go back to the kitchen as Joe had already called him twice. 

Jill had no time to say anything before he left and was left alone. She sat there for the next half an hour and rubbed her belly. It felt so full and round and somehow liked the feeling of it. And she more than liked Johns last comment.

Two hours later Jill arrived at home. Her mother saw her and her stuffed belly and said:

Wow Jill. Looks like you had dinner already.

Well. Not really but can we skip it for an hour or two? I just had ehm something. Jill replied.

Ok. Dont worry. I will order in about 90 minutes. So Pizza will be here in about 2hours. Ok? Her mum asked.

Jill nodded and went to her room. She undressed slowly, put on her widest jogging suit and went to the TV. She watched TV for two hours and dozed. Jill woke up as the door rang. A few minutes later her mum called her  the pizza was ready. Still bloated from all the food before she went into the kitchen to find only her mum and three pizzas. 

Dad just called a few minutes before. He cannot make it for dinner. They have to finish this project and he will come later today. As he will eat in the office we two can share three pizzas. Girls night with pizza eating. How does that sound? Her mum said.

Wow. Mum. I already had qu. Jill wanted to say but was interrupted by her mum:

Oh come on. We never do something together. Just you and me.

Ok ok. You win. Jill gave in and took her first slice of pizza. 

It was a good pizza and Jill wolfed down the first three slices quickly. They talked, giggled and had a lot of fun during their huge amount of pizza. Her mum was a good eater too but Jill ate much quicker and ate about two slices when her mum finished just one. After Jill had about one and a half pizza she wanted to quit but always her mother put another slice on her table. It was like her mother tried to stuff her. Jill, who was already used to people giving her more food, ate and ate. Finally she ate nearly two full pizzas. She was stuffed again. 

Jills mother was happy as her girl finally was eating with her and not too little. She enjoyed spending time with her daughter. In order not to let this end she quickly went to the kitchen and brought a big chocolate cake.

Here. Dessert for us! Jills mother said and cut two big pieces for them before Jill had time to reject. 

Jill was stuffed but thought that one piece would not hurt. They chatted again and did not think of the time. Later they heard a noise in the garage  Jills dad was coming home. Jills mum cut three pieces of cake and they waited for him. Jill started with her piece immediately. When he entered he saw the chocolate cake and the empty pizza boxes. He also noticed that Jill looked bigger and her swollen tummy was visible even through her sweatshirt. 

Hi girls. he said and kissed both women.

Hi darling. I cut you a piece of cake  thought you might like to have one after such a long day. Jills mum said.

Uff. Thanks but I dont think I can eat another bite. We just had a dinner in the office and I am more than tired and want to go to bed more than anything else. He replied.

Jill had already half finished her second piece of cake as her father pushed his piece to her and said:

I am sure Jill will have it. Looks like she really likes it. 

He rubbed her back and kissed her. Jill did not reply. She felt happy and tired and most of all stuffed. A little later Jills dad left and she was again chatting with her mum and eating cake. Slowly but steadily. It took her one hour to finish and she was glad her mother did not put another piece of chocolate cake on her plate. However it was getting late and both women felt tired. Jill went to her room, spilled herself out of her jogging suit and sat there in her undies. Her belly hurt and she gave it a rub. She examined her new fat which was forming above her waistband. It felt nice, soft and warm. She leaned back in her bed and kept rubbing her belly. 

After a few minutes she fell asleep.

(Continued in post 6 of this thread)


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat

Excellent, more please


----------



## karl

Next day Jill woke up and went downstairs to the kitchen to look for food. Still in her undies she felt her boobs jiggle more than usual, and her butt, and strangely her belly too. Somehow she liked it because really could feel her body now. Both parents were still sleeping or not at least not in the kitchen yet. 

Jill opened the fridge and saw the chocolate cake from yesterday. She took it out, fetched a fork and went upstairs again. She did not even think of cutting only a piece of it. She took the whole rest of the cake which was about half of it. She was getting used to big amounts of food and she was not scared by large portions anymore. She switched on the TV in her room, set on the bed and put the cake on her lap and started eating. 

Jill did not eat quickly but she kept her mouth full steadily without too much breaks. She liked the taste of it and she liked how her tummy got filled again. As she finished she had chocolate around her mouth and on her boobs and belly. She collected the small pieces of chocolate with her fingers and ate them too. Jill put the empty plate aside and watched a movie. She did not care about time. After the movie she got dressed and went down. 

Just wearing a t-shirt and jeans  her widest actually. It was visible that she had gained weight again. She was literally spilling out of her clothes everywhere. Boobs overflowed bra, belly stuck out and muffin top spilled out over her jeans. 

It was already lunchtime and her mum and dad were in the kitchen waiting for her. 

Hi sweety. Didnt want to wake you up. Her mum said and thought that Jill just woke up.

No prob mum. Watched TV a little. So whats up? Jill asked.

We are going to a Chinese restaurant. Your mum does not want to cook today. Her father said.

Sounds great. Lets go Jill answered and they drove to the restaurant. 

They knew the restaurant and it offered two options. Either you choose the a-la-cart menu or you pay a little more and go for the all-you-can-eat buffet. All of them chose the buffet. They went to the buffet together. Her mum and dad took a small plate as they liked to go to the buffet more often.

Jill took the biggest plate. As they returned Jill had about 3 times more food on her plate than her mum or dad. Jills portion was about two plates for normal standards. Her parents did not comment and they started eating. Jill finished just as her mum finished and after a few minutes they went to the buffet again. Again Jill took a big plate and piled about 3 times as much food on it as her mum or dad. 

_No wonder she is gaining. I have never seen her eat like that before._ Jills mum thought. 

This time Jill needed more time than her mum but as her mother stood up to get something again Jill asked her to bring some fried shrimps and some rice.

Jill had finished her plate when her mum returned and started with a small plate of fried shrimps and an additional small plate of rice. As her father went to the buffet a few minutes later Jill had finished the shrimps but the rice alone was a little boring. So she asked him to bring some beef and fried vegetables. About 20 minutes later her mum and dad had finished but had some shrimps and fried vegetables left on their plates. Without asking Jill exchanged the plates and ate their remaining food too. Her tight t-shirt allowed a good few on her rounded belly. After a few minutes her mum said:

I guess you are too full for dessert. But they have fried bananas and brownies. 

Puh I am pretty full already you are right. But you could get a few for us and I will find some room. Jill replied.

Her mum went to the buffet and took a big plate full of brownies and one full of fried bananas. She thought that would be too much but as they didnt have to pay for it anyway she took a little more. Before her mum and dad even touched dessert Jill had already eaten a brownie. After a brownie and banana her parents quit leaving about three brownies and two bananas for Jill who went to went to the toilet. Her parents looked after her and her dad said:

I think she will soon regret eating so much. She already gained quite some weight.

What does that mean? Shes still not a real woman and finally she is developing some curves. I am plump and you like my curves or not? her mum said a little offended. 

Well yes sure but he wanted to continue but Jills mum interrupted him.

See. Leave the girl alone and dont talk about weight. Women dont like that.

As Jill returned her mum pushed the tables to Jill and gestured to continue eating just to mock her husband. Jill did not know what happened and did not notice anything. She simply shovelled the remaining brownies and bananas into her mouth.

It was about 3.00 pm when they left the restaurant with a stuffed Jill who did not know what to do at home and missed John somehow. As they arrived at home she had an idea:

I'm going to drive to Joes. I think I might be able to help a little bit in the ice cream parlor today. Its sunny and there will surely be lots of people. 

Thats very nice from you. Your colleagues will be happy about it. The Kingstons are coming tonight for a few glasses of wine. And I will prepare some sandwiches for all of us. See you later. Jills mother said. 

As Jill arrived at Joes there really was a lot of business today. Dana and Jane were under pressure and lots of people were already standing in front of the ice cream parlor waiting to be served. As Joe saw her he asked her if she could help with the ice and serve the people. 

Until now Jill had never working behind the ice cream parlor herself. She was just dealing with order inside the restaurant or spent her time eating inside. Most people ordered cones and this was easy for Jill. Some other people who had a table outside wanted to be served by her and so she had to prepare more difficult ice cream creations too. She mixed up quite some orders. Some people did not really complain but others said that they wanted what they ordered and Jill had to take her wrongly prepared ice cream back with her. 

Finally the busiest time seemed to be over and Jill had some time behind her counter. She was looking at about 5 orders which she had mixed up. Some were small and some bigger and Jill decided to try them. All of them were purely delicious and soon she had finished the smaller ones. Between serving the customers she continued eating her wrong orders. Sometimes she even added chocolate sauce or cream topping or an additional scoop of ice cream which she forgot to add before. 

There was a group of five girls who noticed that Jill was eating behind the counter quite frequently. They observed that she ate what the customers send back. The girls wanted to give it a try and the first girl ordered a mix of three different sorts of ice cream. When Jill delivered the order the girl said. 

Sorry but I ordered Vanilla and not Chocolate. Can you change that please? 

Jill nodded and left. She quickly brought the corrected order as the second girl said:

Wow that ice cream looks really nice. Id like to have Chocolate, Vanilla, Lemon, Blueberry and Strawberry, please. 

Jill went back. ate the three balls of the first girls order quickly and returned with the order for the second girl.

Excuse me, you brought me Blueberry. I wanted raspberry. And gave the ice cream back to Jill. 

She shook her head and was not sure if she really mixed it up. However she made a completely new bowl for the girl and left the wrong one for herself.

She brought it to her and returned to the counter to eat hers. Suddenly there were a lot of people and she was really getting into trouble. The girl group noticed and wanted to make advantage out of it. 

The third girl of the group ordered together with the fourth girl. They were talking quickly and at the same time. Jill wanted to hurry to the next table and made only short comments to the order. She thought she will remember correctly. A few minutes later she brought the order to the girls table and both rejected the order and said she made a mistake. Jill cursed but two other tables were waiting already so she took the bowls with her and prepared new ones for the girls. Those were huge servings 8 balls each. This time she took care that she did not mix anything up. She put the mixed up orders in front of the waffle iron. She wanted them to melt so she could simply drink them more quickly. 

In the meantime the girls were giggling and had their fun. They laughed about the chubby waitress who ate so much alone. The last girl wanted to push it even further and wanted the biggest ice cream Joes offered: Joes bomb. Of course she wanted some special sorts and changed it to confuse Jill. However the girl never meant to eat it. She just wanted to make it as big and fattening as possible. She added chocolate cream and cream topping. 

When Jill made it she took care of everything in order not to mix it up this time. She even placed some nuts and cherries on top. The two wrong orders from before were melting and she took a sip of each. When she brought Joes bomb to the table the girl said:

Sorry this has nuts on it. This is not what I ordered. I am not going to pay for it and I changed my mind and dont want Joes bomb anymore." She crossed her hands and looked as pissed as possible. 

Jill had no chance but to take it back. It was really her fault. She wanted to please the girl and added nuts. However that was not ordered. Angry about herself she emptied one of the two remaining wrong orders next to the waffle iron and put the bomb there for melting too. She removed the nuts and the cherries in order to make drinking it easier. 

The girls laughed and helped each other to finish their ice cream. It was hard even for 5 of them. They did not believe that Jill could eat as much as they did plus Joes bomb on top. So they waited as they wanted to see Jill finish everything. Jills strategy with melting the ice was clever it was much easier and far quicker drinking it than eating it with a spoon. However Jill was really full when she was half through the bomb. Most of the guests had left already and only the five girls were there and stared at her (or her belly) frequently. Jill did not notice or better she did not care. 

Half an hour later she finished the bomb. Jill left at six and had eaten all her mixed up orders until then. She had just shortly greeted John and did not talk to him much and just waved good bye. 

When she arrived home she wanted to avoid meeting the Kingstons. She did not really like her parents friends too much. She just looked into the living room where they were sitting quickly and headed to the kitchen. She was not hungry and really stuffed but she saw that her mum had already prepared the sandwiches. They looked quite good but Jill decided to go to her room without food. As she wanted to leave her mum entered.

Hi sweety. Take some. I made plenty. Her mum said.

I am not really hungry mum. I will have some later maybe. Jill answered.

Oh come on. At least one or two. Her mum sounded a little tipsy and put two sandwiches on a plate for Jill. 

Ok. I'll take it with me upstairs. I want to watch a movie. Jill said, took a 2 liter bottle of coke and the sandwich and went to her room. She took off her t-shirt and jeans and sat on the bed in her bra and panties. She placed the sandwich on her bed started with the movie. It was a boring one and she slowly started to nibble on the sandwich. After about two hours her mum staggered into the room without knocking. 

Jill did not like entering her room without knocking but she noticed that her mum already was a little more than tipsy and did not say anything that time. She had the plate with the rest of the sandwiches in her hands but she stared at her daughter for a few moments. She had not seen her in her underwear since she had gained about 25 to 30 pounds. Jill was lying on her belly and her mum could see the bra cutting into her back and the bigger ass of her daughter. 

Jill sat up and her belly formed a little roll and spilled over her panties. Her boobs had grown too and the bra was much too small for her. Jills mum being plump herself always thought that a woman should have nice curves. And her daughter was developing some killer curves at the moment. After she found to herself again she said:

There are some sandwiches left. I thought you might like them and here they are. You can have all of them - we have finished. 

She put the plate in front of Jill who saw about 4 sandwiches remaining. 

Thanks mum but I am really not hungry anymore. Jill said.

Thats ok. I leave them here anyway. Maybe you get hungry later her mum replied and as she wanted to go she turned again and said:

By the way: I think you look like a real beautiful woman right now. Your new curves really suit you well. But I think we have to go shopping next week. You need new clothes and underwear.

As her mum went out Jill did not know what to answer and did not say anything. She was not sure if this might have been the effect of alcohol but it was nice after all and Jill felt happy. She decided to watch another movie and relax. She started nibbling on the sandwiches too. It was a real chick flick and Jill did not notice that she was eating the whole plate of sandwiches as she liked the movie so much. 

She did notice however as she wanted to get up after the movie to switch off the DVD player. Her belly felt so huge and it needed two attempts to get up. She was stuffed again. She was surprised when she noticed that she had eaten and drunken everything. She switched off her electronics and went to bed again. She took her bra off as it felt too tight and she was amazed how big her boobs looked as they sprang forward when she removed her bra. She cupped them and noticed that they were now more than just a hand full. She liked that a lot and smiled, falling asleep stuffed and happy.

(Continued in post 10 of this thread)


----------



## Jumph

very nice story, i like what her mother is doing whit here.


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat

Another awesome story karl


----------



## karl

thx for the comments!


----------



## karl

The next week was a pure stuffing for Jill. Every day she consumed more than 8000 calories. She had breakfast, then one or two mixed up orders, two lunches, again one or two mixed up orders in the afternoon and nearly every day some ice-cream, and three dinners in the evening. She went to bed stuffed every day but somehow she got used to it. 

Some day during the week John asked her if she wanted to come and visit his parents and sisters over the weekend. Jill agreed and looked forward to a whole weekend with John. Her parents agreed as she was old enough to decide such things anyway. 

They left after her two dinners at Joes on Friday. It was about a 2 hour drive. As they arrived they were welcomed by Johns family who have had dinner already but kept something for the two guests. Johns mother liked cooking and always made a lot of food. Therefore it was no surprise that she and her two daughters were not the thinnest women. In other words the three women of the house were quite fat and liked to eat. Even though Jill had gained a lot of weight already she looked rather small compared to them. 

They were immediately guided to the dinner table where a huge feast was prepared. It was obvious that the others had been eating already but there was still enough to feed 4 people. 

Before they sat down John said to Jill:

My family likes girls with a big appetite as you can see. Please eat like at Joes and you will make new friends here.

They sat down and Johns mother said:

Its all for you two. We have started already as you are quite late. But we will accompany you and we can talk. Here let me help you Jill.

Johns mum took her plate and put 6 meat-balls, mashed potatoes and a thick sauce on it. It was a huge portion but Jill was used to big amounts of food already. John helped himself but took about a third of Jill's serving. Shortly before she finished his mum gave her a second helping. Jill felt full already but she did not want to disappoint John or his family so she kept on eating. 

Again shortly before she finished Johns younger and quitechunky sister Ashley put a big helping of food on her plate and smiled. John was eating very slowly and talked to his family most of the time. Jill on the other hand did not say much and was just eating. Johns family liked Jills appetite and thought she must be hungry and like the food. As Jill wanted to finish Angy, Johns second sister, even chunkier than Ashley, put the remaining food on Jills plate and said:

The guest always gets the last portion in this house.

Jill looked at John who just smiled and gestured her to continue eating. And so Jill kept on. It took longer for her to finish everything but she did. She went to the restrooms after it and Johns mum said as soon as she left:

I like her. She looks nice and likes to eat. Good catch John.

I agree. I like her. And she likes to have some appetite which just fits perfectly to us. One of Johns sisters commented and the other sister agreed saying:

Yes looks like we have found a new eating companion. 

Jill returned and it was obvious that she was stuffed. She had opened her button and her belly was round and full. She sat down and breathed deeply.

Excellent food. Thank you so much. Jill said. 

It is my pleasure to have you here, girl. Ash could you bring the dessert please? Johns mother replied.

Ashley nodded and went to the kitchen. She returned with two big plates: one big chocolate cake and a full tray of tiramisu. 

John did not want any sweets and so Ash cut the Chocolate cake into four quarters: one for every woman on the table. It was a huge slice. If you order a slice of chocolate cake in a shop it would usually be a third the size of the slices Ashley had cut. As Jill tasted it she was fascinated. It was one of the best cakes she ever had. Despite her fully stuffed belly she ate it as quickly as the other girls.

The cake was followed by tiramisu  for everybody except John. Ash and Angy encouraged Jill to eat more as she really wanted and so she ended up with three servings of tiramisu. After that Jill was more stuffed than ever. However she liked Johns family and did not feel embarrassed eating so much. In fact she felt happy. A guest room was prepared for her  as Jill had not an official girlfriend status at the moment. Jill fell to sleep quickly.

In the next morning she was woken up by the smell of breakfast. It was a hot day and she decided to keep her short sleeping pants and t-shirt on and go to the kitchen. As she entered the kitchen she saw that Johns sister were just wearing bikinis, his mother a bathing suit and John only Bermudas.

Hi Jill. Oh its so hot today. I hope you dont mind us sitting here in our bikinis. Do you have one with you? Go and change  we will jump into the pool later.

Jill was a little bit shocked. First by the two fat girls in their small bikinis. Their fat spilled out everywhere and they did not care. And second by John and his toned body. She has not seen him topless before. He looked really sexy. After a few seconds she replied:

Ehm yes. I think I have one with me. Give me a sec.

She went back to her room and changed into her bikini. It was a little snug and felt tight around her hips and breasts. It was minimum one size too small and cut into her new curves everywhere. But it didn't matter. She had nothing else to wear and simply did not care any longer. 

As she entered the kitchen again John stared at her. He had not seen her in a bikini before. She jiggled slightly with every step. She was nice and round and had sexy love handles. As she sat down her belly formed a nice roll which spilled over her panty. John estimated her to be around 145 pounds - nowhere near the size of his porky sisters but coming along..

Much better in a bikini, isnt it? Here have some breakfast! Ashley placed two plates in front of her: one filled with pancakes and one with bacon and eggs. 

She was not really hungry but ate with the others. Again Johns family encouraged her to eat more than she wanted and she was full after breakfast again. After breakfast the girls went into the garden where Johns family had a big nice pool. The girls placed themselves on the sun loungers and chatted. John followed and chose a place where he could watch Jill easily. Jill was laying between Ashley and Angy and next to their loungers were small tables. 

After about half an hour Johns mum brought some milkshakes, doughnuts, éclairs and some muffins and put them on the tables. All the girls started nibbling on the sweet treats immediately. Jill was bombarded with food. Ash gave her muffins from the left and Angy doughnuts and éclairs from the right.

Food was endless. Johns mother never let the girls without it. Until lunchtime Jill had 5 doughnuts, 6 muffins and 4 éclairs. She washed it down with two milkshakes. Ash and Angy did not really want to stuff Jill but both girls liked her so much that they simply wanted to be nice and offered her food and talked to her about it. 

At lunchtime they went into the house to have spaghetti Carbonara with lots of cream and bacon. Each girl had two big helpings. John watched Jill closely. Her belly got more and more rounded. 

In the afternoon the girls shared a gallon of ice cream and some cookies. Jill liked it so much that she did not care about eating too much. 

For dinner they ordered pizza. There was a special pizza delivery which offered family pizzas. Of course they were not suitable to feed a family like Johns but each pizza was about the size of three normal ones. Johns mother usually ordered two for herself, her husband and her two girls. That day she ordered three family pizzas even though her husband was not going to share dinner with them. That meant pizza in the amount of 9 normal pizzas for a group of 5 people. And John was definitely not eating more than 1 pizza. 

When the pizza arrived Jill and the other girls were already pretty hungry. Altogether they shared one of the large family pizzas. After that John had enough. His mother and the three girls immediately started with the second large pizza. After a while Johns mum also quit and only Ash, Angy and Jill were left. All girls were still in their bikini and John had a perfect view at Jills growing belly. The girls soon finished the second family pizza. In principle all of them had by far enough and did not need any additional food. However they were so used to stuff themselves that they did not waste any time and started with the third and last family pizza. Jill was stuffed but kept eating with the other girls. The large pizza disappeared slowly. As only three big pieces were left Johns mum said:

Come girls. You can do that. I am sure. Only one piece for each of you. Fold it and eat it as quickly as you can. The winner gets a present!

The girls looked at each other and after a second all of them grabbed a slice of pizza and started stuffing it into their mouths. A few minutes later Ash finished  but just about 1 second before Jill and about half a minute earlier than Angy. The girls breathed hard and only leaned in their seats and said nothing. 

Well done Ashley! You too Jill. And as you are our guest I assume Ashley will understand that you deserve the small present.

Ashley looked a little disappointed but nodded.

Johns mom took out an envelope and handed it over to Jill who opened it quickly. She loved surprises! She read it loudly:

I am your voucher for .. 8  slices/cakes of your choice! The word cakes was cancelled but readable meaning the voucher was for 8 slices.

And in smaller letters at the bottom of the voucher: Only valid in Cakes&Pies shops and for 14 days.

Wow! Thank you so much! I love their cakes! They are the best in town!

Well, in that case Johns mum said and disappearing in the kitchen. 

A few minutes later she came back with a big chocolate cake.

The eyes of Angy and Ash lit up and they started to cut slices out of the cake. They did not even ask Jill and placed one of the slices in front of her. Jill was already quite stuffed but decided to eat with the girls again. John refused. Angy finished first and cut another a thick slice. She wanted it for herself but as she saw that Jill had also finished she gave it to her as Jill was talking to John. When Jill looked back at her plate there was a new slice of cake, even bigger than before. 

John thought: _Thats it, she wont handle that. She has to be full already._

But he wanted to encourage her and made a gesture not to stop now. Jill sighed and continued. 

In a moment of abstraction she lost a bit of cake from her spoon and it fell on her voucher. She noticed after a few minutes and tried to clean the voucher. Most of it was still readable so she did not care anymore. 

As Jill was still wearing her bikini John could see her swollen belly pretty good. She was really stuffed  that was very obvious. Her belly sticked out and she looked kind of pregnant. John was sure that this weekend added a few pounds on Jill. 

Jill leaned back and rubbed her belly after she finished the second slice. 

Here. All good things are three. And its your last evening here. Ash said and handed Jill another slice of cake. 

Ash was smiling so nicely that Jill did not dare to say no. She accepted and forced the cake into her swollen tummy. 

A few minutes later Jill was full. Really full. Totally stuffed. They chatted a little and then they went to bed. 

In the morning Jill entered the kitchen and saw that John and his family were there already. As soon as she took her seat Johns mum offered her a big omelet, a few pancakes, muffins, donuts and much more. Jill still felt full but everything looked so good and smelled like heaven so she ate the omelet, six pancakes, 3 muffins and 4 donuts. 

After this heavy breakfast Jill and John decided to drive home. John was sure that Jill gained some weight over the weekend and he was certain that his sisters would add some pounds to Jill in the future.

(Continued in post 12 of this thread)


----------



## TheOwl

Really enjoying Jill's story so far.


----------



## karl

On their way home John stopped at a diner with a Cakes & Pies shop next to it. It was only one hour after breakfast but Jill ordered a Super-Cheeseburger with French fries and an XXL-milkshake. The food was very good but after that Jill was in the mood for something sweet. They went to the Cakes & Pies shop as Jill wanted her first slice of cake from the voucher. 

She ordered a blueberry-cream cake and handed the voucher to the sales woman. She looked at the voucher and turned to get the order. Soon she returned with a full cake and said:

The voucher you gave me was not readable anymore. It seems there is some chocolate cake on it. I prepared a new one for you. Here is your cake and your voucher. You have 7 cakes left. 

Jill did not understand until she looked at the voucher which said: 
I am your voucher for ..7  cakes of your choice! The eight was cancelled and had a handwritten 7 next to it. 

Jill wanted to say something but John came first and said: Thank you. Have a nice day. Bye. 

He took the cake and pulled Jill out of the shop. 

Dont complain. A few more cakes wont kill the shop. And they wont harm you  they are the best you remember!

Yes you are right. Give me the cake. Jill said. 

As soon as they were sitting in the car Jill opened the box. There were two forks delivered with it and Jill started on the cake. She kept eating and did not really notice how much she was eating. As they arrived at Jills home half of the cake was finished. 

John and Jill said good-bye and Jill looked for her mother. She found her in the kitchen  preparing some food for the evening. 

Hi darling. How was your trip? You look good! her mum said.

Very nice mum. I brought a cake for dessert today. Jill replied.

Very good. I am working on lasagne for tonight. We will eat at 6.00pm. Jills mum said.

Jill nodded and went to her room. It was 2.00 pm so she had some time to kill. As she did not know any better she got herself a family pack of chips, a two litre bottle of coke and switched on the TV. Two hours and a chick flick later everything was gone. She did not really notice that she was munching constantly. 

One hour later dinner was ready. Jills mum outdid herself this time  in quality and quantity. The lasagne was delicious but she made a large plate full of it. Jills mum and dad had one piece of lasagne each. Jill had four which means she ate double of what her mum and dad had together.

After dinner her dad went to the TV to watch a football game and her mother went to bed as she was rather tired. Jill was not really interested in football and so she went to her room. After about an hour she thought about the cake, went to the kitchen and took it out and went back to her room. During the next hour she kept munching on the cake until it was gone. She rubbed her belly and soon fell asleep. 

At Joes Jill ate more than ever. It was quite visible that she gained weight again. Of course Maggy and Claire noticed too. 

Wow. Look at her belly. Its so round. She is really getting quite chubby. Thats her third month starting now. I wonder how much she has gained in the last 2 months. Maggy said.

I dont know but it really shows. She got much wider all over. She needs new clothes or they will burst if she continues eating like the last two months. Claire added.

I think she has to be around 160 or something. Definitely chubby for her height.

The week passed quickly with Jill having her usual breakfast, 2 lunches, 3 dinners and a lot in between as Maggy and Claire and John always placed food in front of her. She did not even care if it was mixed up or not. She ate everything. 

One evening her mother said to her:

Jill, on Saturday we go shopping. You are exploding out of your clothes. I think you gained some more.

Shopping is ok mum. And so is gaining. I dont care much. John seems to like me the way I am. Jill replied. 

Ok my dear. You still look great and women need curves. Her mum said.

Weekend came and they went shopping. Jills mum was not surprised that Jill needed clothes 2 sizes larger than before. Jill did not complain and bought a complete new wardrobe. As Jill changed her clothes her mum had a look at her daughter: she looked fuller all over but her gain was most visible on her belly and on her boobs. She jiggled when she moved and also her ass seemed a lot bigger than before. No doubt  she had a chubby daughter now. For Jills mother that was much better than having a bone thin and ill-looking girl.

After shopping Jills mum proposed to go to Joes to grab some food. She wanted to see the place where Jill worked. Jill liked the idea and she could even see John. 

When they arrived Jill introduced her mom to Joe and John and Dana and Jane (whom she did not know too well herself). They sat down and before they could order Joe brought a starter for the ladies and said:

You are invited for Lunch today. As starter we have Risotto con funghi. Enjoy

Jill and her mother thanked him and started eating. It was delicious as always. Soon Jill finished and Joe brought her seconds  even bigger than the first serving. Jill was eating very quickly and finished together with her mum. Main dish was Canneloni (big Italian noodles with meat) with lots of cheese. It was served in a big form and was enough for four. They served themselves and Jill started eagerly. Soon she finished and took seconds but not before she also put something on her mothers plate. Her mother did not complain and so both kept eating. Jill took thirds and there were about 2 servings left. She told her mother to take one and she will have the rest. 

I am full already. I think I will only have a little more. her mother said. 

Jill nodded and after she finished her third helping she changed the plate with the form and ate the remaining Canneloni. Her mum could not believe it. Jill was still eating and had no difficulties to finish the whole thing. 

Wow the food is excellent here. Jills mum said.

Yep. I know. She replied.

The portions are big. her mum wanted to know if Jill was always eating that much. 

Yep. But today we did not have breakfast so its ok. Jill said. 

_Well, three months ago you would not have been able to eat that much during a whole day and now you eat it just for lunch._ Jills mum thought but did not say it. 

Dessert was Tiramisu - two for each of them. Jills mum was not able to eat her second so she gave it to Jill who finished 3 of them in total. Jill looked a little stuffed but happy afterwards. 

Before they were about leaving John asked Jill if she would like to go to the cinema tonight. Jill agreed and John said:

Cool. I pick you up at 6.00pm. Will be funny. See ya.

After they were back in the car Jills mum said: He seems to be nice. And quite good looking if you ask me.

Mum! Jill said shaking her head.

At 6.00 the door bell rand. John and Jill drove to the cinema. On the way John said he wanted to drive through McDonalds to grab a burger. Soon they stopped there and before he ordered he asked Jill if she wanted something too. 

Well yes. I did not have anything since lunch and I feel kind of hungry. I will have one super sized big Mac menu with coke.

Anything else? Portions are small you know. he asked tempting her into more food.

Hmm you are right. Last time one menu was not enough. Ill have two then. She replied. 

They ate in the car on the way to the cinema. Shortly before they arrived Jill finished hers. They had some time and decided to buy some popcorn and nachos for the movie. They ended up with XL Popcorn, XL nachos, 2 litres Coke and 2 litres Sprite. It was a good movie and Jill did not notice that she had about 80% of all the food. John smiled every time when Jill stuffed popcorn in her mouth. 

After the movie Jill liked something sweet and John had the perfect idea. He wanted to surprise Jill so he did not tell her where they were driving to. Shortly before arrival he asked her to close her eyes. She should wait until he was back. It took about 10 minutes until he was back. He opened a box and asked Jill what she smelled. 

Donuts!! she yelled and opened her eyes. She grabbed one of the 12 donuts and stuffed it into her mouth. Quickly she finished and took a second one. They were chatting and Jill kept eating donuts. After the 6th she asked John if he does not want any. He just shook his head and kept on chatting with her. 

After her 9th she wanted to stop but John took the 10th and fed it to her slowly. This continued with the 11th and 12th until the box was empty. Jill sat in his car stuffed with crumbs all over her and looked so sweet he could not resist and kissed her. She was surprised but let it happen. It was a very romantic kiss. They did not talk much afterwards and John brought her home. They said goodbye and kissed again.

(Continued in post 14 of this thread)


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat

Awesome, thank you!!


----------



## karl

The next day she woke up and had a nice big breakfast with her parents. She had 4 egg-omelette, 8 pancakes, 3 croissants and two Café Lattes with cream. After that she watched TV. 

Lunch was fish sticks with French Fries and Salad. Jills mum and dad had to leave earlier so she had to eat lunch alone. Her mum prepared everything Jill just had little to do. She did not know how many fish sticks she should make but decided to make them all  her parents could warm them over later if theyd want some. So she put 30 fish sticks in the oven and prepared all the French fries in the deep fryer. She totally forgot about the salad. 

As soon as they were ready she put the fish sticks and French fries in two separate bowls and took them to the TV. She also grabbed mayo and ketchup and 2 litres of Coke. She watched some talk shows and steadily kept eating. She was alone but made quite an impressing sight. She was sitting there in a rather tight t-shirt and panties. Her belly roll was pushing the t-shirt up the more she was eating and her big boobs rested on her belly.

She did not move much for 2 hours. Then she had to go to the toilet. When she returned she noticed that there were just a few French fries and 3 sticks left. She was a little shocked about the amount of fatty food she just ate. She really wanted to leave something for her parents. However now it did not really matter anymore and she had the rest as well. Altogether she consumed about 7000 calories only for lunch. She was tired afterwards and fell asleep. 

Suddenly her phone rang. It was John's corpulent sister Ashley asking if she would like to do something together today. She also inquired about the cake voucher and if she still had some left. Jill had totally forgotten about it. They agreed upon meeting in 2 hours in the cake shop. After the phone call Jill looked for the voucher. She found it and noticed that it was valid for 7 days still. She had 7 cakes left. 

_Every day a cake. Not bad._ Jill thought, not even considering how many calories that would be. 

They met at the store and Jill ordered a chocolate cake. They went to Ashs apartment which was not far away. Ash was surprised about the cake. She thought it was just a slice. Jill explained how it came to be a whole cake instead of just a slice. Ash laughed and cut the cake in two. She placed Jills share in front of her and started with her half. The girls chatted while they very eating the cake. Jill loved it. She thought she could finish it alone and as she had 6 cakes left she wanted to try it tomorrow. They made short progress of the cake and each drank a litre of milk to wash it down. 

Two hours later Ash wanted to order pizza. Jill was not really hungry but decided she could be a good riend and have some too. Ash ordered 2 large family pizzas with cheesy crust and extra cheese. Usually such a pizza would be enough for nearly 3 persons. As they were waiting for the pizza Jill asked Ash about her brother. She told her about the donuts and the kiss. 

He likes bigger girls. I think you are starting to be in his ideal girl range. No wonder he likes you. Ash said, unconsciously caressing her own generoust stomach.. 

He likes bigger girls? Jill asked as though she did not believe it.

Yep. He always had girls with more meat on their bones. Ash replied.

There is a difference between more meat and fat. Jill noticed.

Yes but I have never seen a girl too fat for him - put it that way. Ash smiled and pinched Jill into her belly as she continued: I think you need some more meat on you to really attract him.

Jill did not know what to say and in that moment the door bell rang.

Pizza!! Ash shouted and heaved her fat body out of the couch. 

She was surprisingly quick at the door and took the pizza. Jill was a little shocked about the large pizza which looked very fattening with all the cheese. But it tasted delicious. Ash brought two 2 litre bottles of Coke and they started eating. Jill was not really hungry but Ash wolfed the pizza down quickly and therefore Jill was also eating much quicker than she usually did. 

After half of it was gone Jill hesitated to continue. Not knowing what Jill already had had that day Ash urged her to continue. Jill really stuffed herself this time. She was full to the brim but really wanted to finish the pizza and make Ash happy so that she'd give her brother supportive comments. Ash finished before Jill and encouraged her to eat the rest of her pizza. The last bites were really hard. But she forced down everything. 

See. I knew you can do it. Ash said.

Jill collapsed and rubbed her belly which was very round and her t-shirt rode up and exposed her roll over the waistband. Ash liked to talk and told her stories about John and about the university and so on. After 30 minutes she went to the kitchen and returned with two huge milkshakes. 

Here. This is my special milkshake. Try and fall in love. Ash said.

Ash, I am really too full for it. You dont know what I have had today. Jill said miserably. 

I am sure it was all good. Why should youve had it then? Ash replied.

Sure it was good. But too much. I wasnt even hungry after the cake and forced down this fat pizza. Jill said. 

But you liked it. Right? Only try the shake. If you dont like it then dont drink it. Ash proposed.

Jill nodded and took a sip. The taste was just perfect. There had to be ice cream in it because it was cold. It was rather thick and creamy but the taste was wonderful.

I tell you a trick now. Drink it quickly and it will not be that difficult. Really gulp it down. Ash said. 

Jill did as Ash told her and gulped half of the shake down quickly. As she stopped to catch some breath Ashley said:

You can do quicker I know.

Jill gulped down the rest of it and said: You are right. That goes down easier that way.

I know. Here have mine as well and I promise I will put a good word in for you when I speak to John next time.

Puh. How can I say no. I really like your brother. Jill answered took the second milkshake and gulped it down as quickly as possible. She only stopped once to breath. 

Her belly was so round and stuffed it was obvious that she had way too much food today. Ash did not tell her that the milkshakes were prepared with whipped cream, ice cream, sugar and some milk to stretch it. They had nearly 1000 calories each. Ash had to help Jill up from the couch. 

After the girls said good bye Ash thought to herself:
_
She really can eat. And as my brother likes her and big girls. I will make this one a really big girl. _

(Continued in post 16 of this thread)


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat

Excellent!!!!!!!


----------



## karl

On Monday Jill went to work as usual. To her surprise she did not find Maggy and Claire but Jane and Dana. She did not say anything and had her breakfast. Afterwards there was not a lot to do and she was helping the girls. She always took a look at her eating place but somehow there was no food there. Dana and Jane did obviously not mix that many orders up. Then people began coming and Jill was busy until Lunch. She was starved and as soon as there were less people in the restaurant she went to John and said:

Good I am starving. What can you give me.

What do you want? he replied.

Everything you have. Just put it here to my place and it will disappear. I am so hungry. Jill said. 

John immediately gave her a big burger with French fries. She devoured it. After that she had risotto followed by 2 plates of spaghetti. She was not hungry after that anymore but not stuffed either. 

Dana and Jane noticed of course but did not say much. Afterwards she helped the girls with the service and decided to have a cake before she went home. At 5.00 John gave her a pizza with extra cheese and added in total 3 slices from Danas and Janes as they could not finish. Finally Jill nearly ate 1 and a half pizza for dinner at Joes. 

She felt full but left and drove to the cake shop. She informed her mum that she would be coming later today. She ordered a chocolate cake and as she did not know where to eat it she decided to eat it in the shop. It had a small café where usually nobody was sitting. She ordered a milkshake to wash the cake down and started eating. It was like heaven. The cake was too good. 
She had no trouble eating the whole thing  it simply was too delicious. Shortly before she finished her phone rang. 

Hi there. Wanna come over. I am watching a movie. Ash said.

Sure give me 10 min. Jill replied. 

Ash was waiting for her already and had prepared a huge pitcher of milkshake. She went to the kitchen and brought exactly the same cake as Jill just had eaten all alone. She did not tell her and simply shook her head. Ash noticed that Jill had some chocolate around her mouth.

Ash though: _"I think she had some cake already. But I better not ask."_

So its gulping and cake stuffing and not really watching a movie. Jill said.

We can combine it easily. Ash said and poured Jill a big glass of milkshake.

Ash knew how fatty it was but she did not care and drank it too. Ash cut two big slices for each of them and they started eating. Although Jill already had a whole cake just for herself she still could not get enough of it. It was simply too delicious. 

The girls did not talk much and Ash always put a new slice of cake on Jills plate when she finished one. She refilled Jills glass all the time and told her to chug every glass. Jill wanted to please Ash and chugged every glass. She was getting better in that the more she chugged. 

As Ash always refilled Jills glass she only had one glass of the 3 litre pitcher herself. So it happened that Jill and Ash polished off the whole cake. Jill looked bloated. Her belly stretched her t-shirt and rode up a little bit showing off her muffin top. There were about 3 glasses left in the pitcher and Ash refilled Jills glass once again.

Puh Im stuffed. No shake for me anymore. Thanks. Jill said.

Oh come on. I just made it for you. Ash replied setting up her most disappointed face. 

If you drink it I have a surprise for you. You need to practice chugging anyway, she added. 

Jill, already a little annoyed, made short process and sucked down the creamy liquid. Ash refilled and Jill drank the second one a little slower. 

I will explode if I drink another on. Jill said.

Dont be stupid. Here have the rest. Ash said. 

Jill gulped it down and leaned back. Her belly looked like she had swallowed a basket ball. 

Ok as promised here is the surprise. I have been talking to Jake yesterday and he said he really likes you. I think he more than likes you if you ask me but ok. I proposed to cook for both of you on Saturday and we can have the whole day together. How does that sound? Ash said. 

Wow. Sounds perfect! Jill answered. 

Fine. That will be cool. Bring your appetite John said he likes it when you stuff yourself. Ash said.

Really. I am getting a little chubby lately. Jill said a little shy. 

John likes bigger girls and he even more likes girls with big appetite. Just eat as much as you can and he will be melting away. Ash said with a grin. 

Jill smiled and left a little later. 

When she arrived home her parents had eaten dinner already. Jill was stuffed and could not think of having something to eat. However when she passed by the kitchen her mother said:

Hello darling. Here is your dinner. Its Nasi Goreng, Asian rice dish, you know it. I added a little cream to make it tastier.

I wanna go to my room and watch TV mum. Jill said, not hungry at all.

Ok. Then take it with you. Maybe you will eat a bit later. Her mum said giving her a big bowl full of Nasi Goreng. 

Jill took it and went to her room. She got rid of her clothes and sat on her bed in her underwear only. The whole room was filled with the aroma of Nasi Goreng so she decided to try it at least. It tasted very exotic but still very good. She switched on the TV and watched some talk shows and kept snacking. 

After having consumed all the sweet of one and a half cakes plus nearly three litres of milkshake she liked having something different and enjoyed the spicy touch of her food. Suddenly she had an idea. John liked girls who could eat and she wanted to impress him. She was stuffed but she now saw it as a training and now wanted to finish the whole thing. 

If he really likes girls with big appetites I will show him on Saturday what a big appetite is.

After she was through half of the bowl it was really getting difficult for her to finish it. Her belly was so swollen now and felt hard. She needed something to wash it down and went to the kitchen. When she was going downstairs her whole body jiggled and bounced. She liked the feeling somehow but was glad that nobody saw her. 

She quickly went to the kitchen took a 2 litre bottle of Coke and went back to her room. She increased her stuffing speed and ate methodically. She ate about 10 forkfuls quickly then gulped down some Coke and then again 10 and so on. Her belly started to hurt and she was getting a little messy. However she wanted to finish so badly that she continued. Half an hour later she collapsed on her bed and fell asleep. 

A little later her mum entered the room and found her daughter sleeping. She was a little shocked about the sight. Jill laid on her back her breasts a little messy with Nasi Goreng. Jills mum saw the empty bowl and Jills full belly. Although she was laying on her back her belly stuck out more than her breasts. She looked bigger than ever and Jills mum thought about how much her girl must weigh now. 

_Easily 160. Maybe more,_ she thought.

(Continued in post 18 of this thread)


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat

Wonderful installment!!


----------



## karl

Jill woke up in the morning and still felt full from the Nasi Goreng. However she was proud that she was able to eat it finally. 

I will stuff myself silly this week to have all the capacity I need to impress John. she thought. 

She kept her promise and ate constantly during the day. She always tried to be slightly stuffed and keep that feeling over the day. In the evening before she went home she always got herself a cake and some milkshakes. She also started to have milkshakes at Joes. 

So it happened that over the day she had about 6 to 8 milkshakes. And of course she was always chugging them as quickly as possible. After the cake she felt always very stuffed but went home to have dinner with her parents. Usually she ate later then her parents and took food into her room. There she was alone and could stuff herself until she could not eat anymore.

One day during the week John said that he was looking forward to Saturday and said that it would be a nice day. 

I hope you will eat as much as at my mums house. Ash is a good cook  you will see. John said.

On Thursday Jill made an experiment. She wanted to eat less on Friday in order to be really hungry on Saturday. Therefore she bought the last two cakes. She wanted to eat two cakes after each other or at least two cakes in one day. She was afraid to be seen with two cakes and ate them in the car. As usual she bought some milkshakes too. When she finished the first cake and 2 milkshakes her phone rang and Ash asked if she wanted to visit her. 

Sure. Ill bring a cake and 2 milkshakes, Jill answered.

When Jill arrived Ash could see some chocolate on her and knew that Jill already must have had a piece of cake or two. She did not want to ask and therefore newer learned that Jill had already had a full cake all alone. 

Lets share this cake and the milkshakes, Jill proposed.

Ash nodded and they started. Soon Jill finished her milkshake and Ash had an idea:

Should I make a shake for you? You look like you need some more. Ash said.

Jill nodded and kept eating the cake. Of course it was a lie that Jill needed more. She looked stuffed already. Ash returned with three shakes and said:

Here. All for you. You need to chug  remember.

I know how to chug already. Jill said a little angry and made short work with the first milkshake. 

Ash smiled but said nothing. She knew that Jill had to be on a stuffing spree this week in order to be ready for the big feast on Saturday. 

_She will be more full and stuffed than ever before. I will take care of it._ Ash thought.

Soon after Jill ate the cake and had her three additional milkshakes she left Ash and went home. 

After all the sweets Jill hoped that her mum had made a salty dinner. She was lucky because her mum had prepared meatballs with mashed potatoes. As her parents had eaten already she put everything together and went up into her room. The meatballs had the size of golf balls and there were about 15 of them. Jill did not even cut the balls she stuffed the full thing into her mouth, chewed quickly and took the next one. 

After 10 she was full and still had about half of the mashed potatoes left. Her jeans were pretty snug so she decided to get rid of them. She also undressed her t-shirt and continued her dinner in her underwear. She felt much better and continued eating. 

Finally she made it and rubbed her belly. She liked how full and round it looked. She poked some flesh and also touched her boobs who looked to have grown again as her bra were not able to cover them fully. It was clear she had gained weight again. All the cakes and shakes had to go somewhere finally. 

This time she wanted to know how much and decided to go weigh herself. She went to the bathroom where the scale was and as she opened the door she met her mother brushing her teeth and preparing for bed. Jill did not want to weigh herself while her mum was present so she sat down on the bathtub rim and waited. 

Her mum looked at Jill and thought: _Wow. She has grown again. She is really chubby now. Her belly looks swollen too. Most probably she had all the leftover from dinner again all for herself. I wanna know how much she weighs._

She said to Jill: Hi darling. How are you. You look good tonight.

Fine mum. Just want to brush my teeth and go to bed. Jill did not say she wanted to weigh herself.

I think we need to go shopping again. Looks like you have grown again. Jills mum said and pointed on her boobs. 

Yeah think you are right. Jill replied.

Well its your 19th birthday next week. I think we should go shopping as a present. Her mum proposed.

Sounds good. Jill said.

Not thinking on how to say it Jills mum said: How much do you weigh at the moment?

Dont know. Jill said.

Then lets find out. Her mum said and pushed the scale to Jill.

Jill hesitated a little bit but finally stepped on it. She had to lean forward a little bit because her belly was in the way. The scale read 165 pounds. 

Wow Ive gained 50 pounds in about 3 months, Jill said.

Her mum thought Jill must be shocked and said: You still look great. Your curves are really breathtaking.

Thanks mum. I am fine with my weight, dont worry. Jill answered. 

Ok honey. Good night. Her mum said, kissed Jill and left. 

Jill examined her new curves and touched her new fat. She liked it. It felt feminine and good. She was sure that John would like it too.

Next day she ate only a normal breakfast. No mixed up orders as Maggy and Claire were not on duty today. One portion of spaghetti Bolognese for lunch and only one burger for dinner. John of course noticed and said to Jill:

You dont eat much today. Is anything amiss?

No no. Everything fine. I just want to be hungry for tomorrow. I cant wait to eat your sisters delicious food. Jill answered.

So you actually plan to stuff yourself tomorrow? John asked.

Certainly. You said you like it when I eat. And I will eat a lot tomorrow, Jill said with a grin. 

John grinned too and went back to work. 

At home Jill only had a regular portion of noodle salad and her mum said:
Jill you gained weight but you dont need to diet. 

I am not on a diet mum. I am simply not hungry today, Jill lied. Truth was that she was extremely hungry but did not want to eat what had become normally for her today. 

By the way I will crash at Ashs place tomorrow. She is Johns sister, you know. I like her. Jill said.

Alright  you are old enough. You can take the food to Ash then tomorrow. 

Ok. That will be a surprise, Jill said and thought about how there would be even more food to stuff herself with tomorrow. 

She went to bed later hungry and with pleasant anticipation for tomorrow.

(continued in post 20 of this thread)


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat

Thank you!!


----------



## karl

*Chapter 10*

She woke at 7.00am and was very hungry. John, Ash and Jill fixed 10.00am and so she had some time to kill. She looked for her clothes for today and decided to wear something tight to show her curves to John. She also decided to wear her best underwear  black and pink. It was already a little tight but her boobs looked super sexy with it and she felt very good. 

She arrived at Ashs at 9.30am.

Hi sweety. You are early. Ash said as Jill opened the door.

Right  I felt bored at home. Here, I brought some noodle salad from last evening. Jill replied.

Perfect. Just sit down and have some croissants. Breakfast should be ready in a few minutes.

I am starving!!! Jill exclaimed as she sat down already starting with her first croissant. 

As Jill finished her second croissant Ash put a big serving of ham and eggs with 4 slices of toast in front of her. Jill started to dig in eagerly. Jill did not even wonder why Ash was not eating with her and soon everything was gone. Jill brought the empty plates back into the kitchen and Ash said 
I hate to run but I need some more things. Have to go shopping. John will be here soon. Sorry.

No problem! Jill replied.

Five minutes after Ash left John entered and was happy to see her. He gave her a short kiss which caused Jill to blush. 

Ash just called me and said you are home alone because she needed to buy something. He said.

Yup, I was waiting for you. Jill said.

Perfect. Lets have breakfast. John said not knowing that Jill had had breakfast already.

Uhm ok, was all Jill said.

So Jill had her second big breakfast of the day: two croissants, a four egg omelette with bacon and two glasses of milk. As John cleaned the table he saw the noodle salad in the fridge, put it on the table and asked Jill about it. As she explained she began to eat the noodles. She did not even think about asking John if he would like some of it. They chatted a bit and soon Ash came back with 2 huge bags and one large box. She saw Jill eating and nodded to John. Just after Jill put the empty bowl from the noodle salad back Ash said:

I thought we are going to share it. But never mind. Another time.

Before Jill was able to say something John said Well she liked my omelette and I asked her about the salad and Jill told me a bit about her family. She ate constantly and I listened too carefully to interrupt her. So I guess its all my fault.

Its nobodys fault. I am just eating a lot. Jill said smiling and patting her belly. 

Ash noticed that John said my omelette and checked the kitchen. Indeed John was also cooking breakfast and two croissants were also missing. She looked at Jill and saw that her belly looked kind of stuffed already. Ash prepared a huge pitcher of milkshake  of course with lots of cream and ice cream  and as she brought the drink to Jill she said: I have an idea. Lets play a game which John and I played as we were kids. The looser eats a donut. I bought a box before.

Sure sounds great! John said.

Well I like donuts. So lets play! Jill answered.

It was a rather easy card game but Ash and John knew many tricks Jill did not know and therefore it happened that she soon had a few donuts to eat. The first few were easy for her but then she had about 5 more in front of her and started to slow down. Jill and John noticed and they gave her a little time to adjust and both had also 2 donuts in front of them after a little time. 

Jill already had had 7 donuts when they quit the game and she still had about 5 in front of her. John 2 and Ash 3. As if the donuts would not have been enough Ash frequently refilled her glass with milkshake. Within a few minutes she ate the donuts. Ash and John were impressed by her ability to really eat. 

It was summer and a really hot day. John wanted to see Jill in her bikini getting fuller and fuller so he made an attempt in taking of his shirt.

I hope you dont mind. It so hot in here. Feel free to do the same. He said.

Ash was preparing lunch in the kitchen and did not care about the heat and Jill hesitated. 

Maybe later. She replied. 

About an hour later lunch was ready. Chili con carne  homemade by Ash. It was a huge bowl but all of them filled their smaller bowls rather full. Ash had bought a French baguette which she cut into smaller pieces and which was supposed to be eaten with the Chili. It was spicy but not as hot as John would have liked and so he asked Ash:

Hey Ash you got some Tabasco souce or something? Id like to spice it up a bit

Certainly! Ash replied as she went to the kitchen.

Soon she returned with Tabasco sauce and John poured something over his Chili. Ash did the same and finally she handed the Tabasco over to Jill. She hesitated a bit but finally also poured something on her food. As she was not used to hot dishes it felt much stronger to her and she started to get a red face. John noticed went to the kitchen and returned with 3 beers. 

As he handed one to Jill she said: Thanks but I am not much of a drinker.

John replied: You are old enough and it is not drinking. It just fits perfectly to the hot Chili. Try it.

Finally she accepted and with her first sip she really liked the taste and cooling effect combined with the hot Chili. She drank it quite quick and John was ready to give her a second one. He did not want to get her drunk but he knew that beer was an appetite stimulant and that it would stuff her even more. 

After their second bowl Ash and John quit. Jill however wanted to finally refill her bowl a third time as Ash took the small bowl away and gave her the remaining big one. 

You can have the rest. In the meantime I will feed the dishwasher. Ash said.

Ok sure. Thank you. And can I have another beer please? Jill replied.

John thought:_ You are feeding the dishwasher and I am feeding Jill._ 

John and Jill were chatting while Jill was constantly stuffing Chili, baguette and beer into her belly while Ash cleaned the kitchen. John made sure that Jill had everything within easy reach.

After a while Ash returned from the kitchen and saw that Jill had eaten the whole thing. Furthermore the whole baguette was gone. And Jill obviously had a six pack of beer all alone. Jill looked really stuffed but happy and a little red headed. Jill leaned back and rubbed her belly. 

That was actually quite good *HIC*! Jill said smiling.

(Continued in post 22 of this thread)


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat

Thank you karl!!!!!


----------



## karl

Soon after they moved to the more comfortable couch Ash put a big chocolate cake on the table and Jill opened her, said nothing and closed it again. John only smiled took the knife, cut three big pieces and watched Jill. It was obvious that she was stuffed but she could not resist and ate the cake with gusto. The beer had its effect also and Jill felt a little light headed.

Jill finished first and John cut her a second piece. She made a face but accepted. Ash and John slowed down, finishing only shortly before Jill finished. Ash disappeared into the kitchen. John cut Jill a third piece and Jill wanted to protest but he did not accept and started to feed her the cake. It was a kind of funny game as Jill opened the mouth later every time and so it happened that she had chocolate all around her mouth in quite some time.

Ash came back in her bikini, put a pitcher of milkshake on the table and said:

“I’ll get some sun on the terrace. Have fun you two.” 

Jill was giggling and did not care much about Ash. In a careless moment John dropped some cake on Jill’s shirt. She wanted to jump up but was too full. And so it simply was a very short reaction. 

“Perfect. And now?” Jill said.

John was only waiting for a good reason to say the following:“You take of your shirt. It’s hot. Ash is in her bikini as well. And I have seen you in yours already, remember?” 

“Well ehm. Yes but I don’t have a bikini. I am wearing underwear.” Jill replied a little shy.

“An ugly one which you don’t wanna show?” John said.

Jill kicked him but said nothing. She simply got rid of her shirt. When she took it over her boobs they bounced slightly. Jill looked so round and well fed that John could not take his eyes off. When he last had seen her in a bikini she was about 10-20 pounds less. Her boobs had gotten bigger and her belly was bigger and rounder too. He looked softer all over. 

“Like what you see, ha?” Jill said. 

“Don’t be bald. Here have more cake.” John said and shoved another big helping of cake in her mouth. 

Before Jill could do anything more cake followed and more and more. She was barely able to chew and slug down and John was there again. 

“Waitfff neef drinkfh” Jill managed to say in between a few bites.

John poured her a glass of milkshake and brought the glass to her lips. He did not move it away until she had drunken all of it. She breathed heavily and soon John was there with more cake. Jill opened her mouth quickly. Chewed quickly, swallowed and opened it again. She felt like a thanksgiving turkey being stuffed but somehow it felt good and she liked to be fed by John. After a while John refilled the glass with milkshake once again and Jill chugged everything.

“I think I am really full now.” Jill said.

“There is not much left. Here we go.” John said and the stuffing continued.

Jill wanted to slow down but John let her no chance he always was there with more cake. He started rubbing her swollen belly which felt really nice for Jill. Finally he forced the whole cake into Jill who was looking like she had swallowed a basketball. Her belly was sticking out and she looked messy. There was chocolate on her belly, on her boobs and around her mouth.

“Here drink that. Ash said you really can chug.” John told her as he handed her the pitcher which was still nearly half full.

“Uff. I am really really full John.” Jill said.

“Drink it as fast as you can and I have a surprise for you.” He replied and put the pitcher to her mouth.

She took it and started chugging. It did not feel good. She was fighting with herself and the milkshake. She started quickly but soon she was getting slower and slower. Finally she made it and collapsed. 

“Good girl. Here is your reward.” John said and kissed her first on her belly and then on her mouth.

John stood up and wanted to go to the kitchen. Jill also wanted to rise but she was too full and tired. She could not get up. Her belly felt immense. However she wanted to clean herself. 

“John could you please clean me. I mean you are the reason why I look so messy.” Jill said. 

Of course John cleaned her with a wet towel and with high pleasure. Her boobs jiggled a little when he removed the cake around her bra. She was not completely naked and looked incredible sexy in her bra. He gently rubbed her belly and gave her a small massage. 

“I am getting really fat lately.” Jill said.

“I think you are more beautiful than ever. And by far not fat..... yet.” John replied.

“You mean I should get even fatter?” Jill said but she knew the answer already.

“Not should. I hope you will get fatter. And I would love to be part of the process.” John answered.

“But what’s too big? I don’t wanna be too fat for you, you know.” Jill was hesitating. 

“Don’t be afraid. You are far away from that.” He said encouragingly. 

“Well I like to eat for sure. And I don’t really care about my weight at the moment.” Jill said.

“Do you know what you weigh currently?” John wanted to know.

“No. I think something between 160 and 170.” Jill really did not care much.

“So you have gained.... what... 30 pounds or so until now?” He asked.

“More like 50 pounds.” She said.

“Wow sounds perfect. What would you say to be around 200 pounds?” John said.

“That’s a lot to carry.” Jill said.

“That’s a lot of Jill and more is always better.” John said grinning.

“I will get there soon enough if I continue eating like in the past weeks.” Jill said. 

“I hope so.” John said and kissed her again. 

Jill was happy but also very tired. She fell asleep a little later.

(Continued on Page 2, post 26, of this thread)


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat

Thanks again!!


----------



## Nalim

It is really good story.


----------



## karl

Thank you!

more to come


----------



## karl

Three hours later Jill woke up and went to the kitchen. Her belly sticking out and she felt huge and still stuffed. 

Hi sweety. Ash said. 

Hi. Preparing dinner already? Jill asked.

Yes  takes some time. And you have been sleeping for three hours. Ash replied.

Puh I am not hungry yet. Jill said.

You dont need to be hungry to eat. Ash said.

As the two girls were talking John came into the kitchen. Both girls were wearing bikinis. His sister still was about 70 pounds larger than Jill but it was obvious that Jill clearly had the potential to get there too. 

Jill, would you be interested to move in here? Ash said suddenly.

It would be great to have you around more often. Come on. Please dont say no, she added.

Jill was a little surprised by that and did not think about it until now. 
John thought what that would mean for Jill. He knew his sister was eating more and that clearly would have an effect on Jill as well. He more than liked the idea. 

That would be great Jill. I would also see you more often then, I suppose. John said.

Well. Thanks for the offer. I have to discuss it with my parents but I think they wont have anything against it. I am old enough. Actually I think that would be a perfect idea! Jill said. 

Wow great! Ash said and hugged Jill. 

We have to celebrate that! Ash said, went to the fridge and opened a bottle of champagne. 

She poured three glasses and they clinked glasses.

Cheers to my new roommate! Ash said. 

Jill cheered to that and took a small sip. Followed by a larger one. The champagne tasted really good. She never had champagne before so she drank it quicker than the others. John refilled it as soon as he noticed her glass was empty. 

That tastes good. Jill said taking another big sip.

Enjoy it. John would you help me with the food. Ash said.

Sure. John said and gave the bottle to Jill. 

After a few minutes Jill had finished her second glass and John gave her a few slices of bread with olive oil, butter, olives and tomatoes on it. He refilled her glass and went back to Ash. Jill was just sitting there sipping on her drink and snacking on the bread which was really on the fat side. A little too much butter on it for Jills taste. So it happened that Jill had nearly the whole bottle of champagne and 6 slices of fat loaded bread. As she poured herself another glass the bottle was empty and she said:

I think sats really good stuff. Jill said a little tipsy. 

Dinner is ready in 30 min so if you want you can open another bottle and put all the plates and glasses on the table. Ash said.

Ok. Jill said and did as she was told.

She opened another bottle of champagne and prepared the table for dinner. She had two more glasses before Ash put the starter on the table and was really feeling the effect of the alcohol now. Strangely enough it was making her hungry again. She did not think of what she had already eaten today nor about the stuffing session with John in the afternoon. Starter was penne con funghi with a fat creamy sauce. John and Ash made sure that Jill had the biggest portion as Ash handed her the plate. Jill started with gusto and did not talk much. From time to time she took a sip of champagne and soon she had finished. 

Delishush! Jill slurred and added: wash next?.

You can have a little more until we are ready with the main course. Ash said. 

Okey dokey. Jill said and got herself another helping. A little smaller this time but still about the size of what Johan an Ash had.

John refilled her glass but also Ashs and his glass. He was afraid that Jill might even drink the second bottle all alone which would clearly be too much for her. He did not want her to be too drunk. Just a little so that she would most probably eat more. As they finished Jills belly looked completely stuffed again but she did not make any sign to stop eating. 

Ash then presented the main course: meatloaf with mashed potatoes and vegetables. It was a huge thing. Enough to feed 6 people. This time Ash wanted to have enough for herself as well. John only had a slice and a few vegetables. Ash and Jill however shared the rest. 

After the first plate Jill was completely stuffed but as Ash continued eating she did the same. She ate a second and even a third plate accompanied by 2 more glasses of champagne. They finished at the same time. Ash was really stuffed and she thought about Jill who ate much more today and she had no idea of how this girl could handle that. 

Uff. Couch. Jill said and tried to get up.

In the second attempt she finally accomplished to get her overstuffed body out of the chair and waddled to the couch. She lay down and rubbed her belly. 

Go to her. Help her. Ash said knowing that John would like nothing more than to rub Jills belly. 

When he was with her he started to massage her gently. 

Thats good. Jill moaned. 

After a while Ash came with a 2litre box of vanilla ice cream and gave it to John. He took a spoon and started to feed Jill. All her defences were down and she opened her mouth every time John came with more ice cream.
In between she said:

John, do you really like fat girls?

John nodded and fed her more ice cream.

After a while she said:

Would you really like me to get fat? 

John nodded again and put ice cream in her mouth.

Would you like me to eat all of that ice cream? Jill said.

John nodded and again she had another spoon of ice cream.

John. Stop that. That takes too long. Melt it and mix it with milk or water. I will drink it.

John did not wait a second he went to the kitchen and said to Jill:

Could you heat up half a litre of milk and pour it in a big glass or pitcher?

What for? Ash asked.

Jill wants to drink the ice cream and I have to melt it first. John replied.

No way. You are joking. Ash could not believe her ears. 

Just give it to me and come to the couch. You will see. He said.

With half a little of hot milk and a big pitcher they went back to Jill. She was half asleep already. They gave the ice cream in the pitcher and poured the hot milk over it. The result was a creamy liquid mass. 

Ash thought:_ Even just looking at that mixture adds pounds. _

John handed it to Jill. She started to drink very slowly. She was stuffed already before she began. She really was doing that just for John. She drank slowly but steadily. After she had finished about a fifth she had to stop. She breathed heavily and said:

I am too tired of holding that thing and I am too slow to drink it. 

I have an idea. Ash come help me. John said and they went to the kitchen. 
When they returned they had a funnel with them. It was a kind of beer bong. 

That will help. Here Jill take that into your mouth. John said as he handed her the end of the funnel. 

Slowly he started to pour the liquid into the funnel and it ran down the pipe. At first contact with the liquid Jill was surprised as it was coming very quick and with high pressure. She was forced to chug quickly. After half of the remaining ice cream mix was gone John stopped. 

Ufff was the only thing Jill said.

Before she could start to protest Ash put the end of the funnel into her mouth and John started pouring in the liquid. Nearly unconscious Jill gulped and gulped. Ash nearly felt sad for her but on the other hand nobody really forced her to do that. After a while it was done. Jill never got that stuffed before. Which meant a lot as she was used to get stuffed by now. Ash took the empty pitcher and funnel and went back to the kitchen. John was rubbing Jills belly. He kissed her and said:

That was the sexiest thing you ever did. 

Jill smiled, kissed him.

(Continued in post 28 of this thread)


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat

Excellent installment!


----------



## karl

She woke up in her undies on the couch. She touched her belly which still felt full. After a little refreshing in the bathroom she went to the kitchen and found John and Ash. 

“Morning guys.” Jill said.

“Hi Jill.” John and Ash replied.

“I have until 5.00pm. Then I need to be home. So what do we want to feed me today.” Jill asked grinning.

Ash and John did not expect such an enthusiasm after the day before. Before they could say a word Jill saw that there were a lot of muffins and pancakes on the table. She sat down and started eating them. Over the next 2 hours Jill chatted with John and Ash and ate everything they gave her which was in total 6 muffins, 8 pancakes with half a bottle of syrup, 4 egg omelette, 6 slices of toast, 10 slices of bacon and 2 litres of milk. 

“That was a nice breakfast. Have you anything planned for lunch or can we order some pizzas?” Jill said. 

“Nothing particular. We can order some pizzas if you want.” Ash answered.

“Pizza sounds good.” John said.

“Perfect I will get a quattro formaggi with extra cheese, a prosciutto and a tuna pizza with extra cheese.” Jill said.

“Sounds good for me.” Ash said.

“And what are you having?” Jill asked.

Ash thought that Jill proposed the pizzas for all of them but obviously she wanted to eat three pizzas all alone. 

“I take the Diablo.” John said.

“I’d like the tuna with extra cheese too. And I think I will have a second one as well. Just in case. The Quattro formaggi.” Ash said. 

So they finally ordered 6 pizzas for 3 persons. 

“John bring some coke and chips. Let’s watch TV until the pizza arrives.” Jill said as she went out of the kitchen still in her underwear. 

As soon as Jill was out Ash said to John:

“She is on a real stuffing spree. It’s incredible how much she eats.”

“Yep. Let’s keep it like that. She is getting so sexy.” John said.

“Ok. No details please. Go out to her and have fun.” Ash said.

John grinned and went to Jill. She was sitting in the couch already stuffing chips into her mouth. John did not even have to feed her. Jill took care of stuffing herself on her own. Five minutes after she finished the chips and two litres of coke the door bell rang. 

“Yipppiee. Pizza!” Jill screamed like a little girl and ran to the door. 

She opened it and the pizza guy looked at her completely puzzled. Jill had forgotten that she still was in her underwear. The pizza guy stood there with his mouth open. Jill was quite a sight: her bra was a number too small and her tits were jiggling with each step. Her belly looked soft and round. The tight underwear cut her into flesh. Her whole body had developed a nice layer of fat.

“Close your mouth boy and give me the pizzas.” Jill said as John came to pay.

As he closed the door he said to Jill: “See. Obviously I am not the only one who likes big girls.”

“I think he was just staring at those two.” Jill said and jiggled her boobs. 

They sat down around the table and started to eat. Jill ate quickly. She folded the slices in order to hold them easier and had a piece of pizza in every hand. Ash and John ate with fork and knife but as the pizzas have been pre-cut Jill decided she would be quicker without. And quicker she was.

She had finished the first pizza when John was half through his. Jill kept the pace and only stopped to have some coke. After a while John finished his pizza. Ash was starting with her second one and Jill had begun to fold the first piece of her third one. 

“Go on Jill. You can be quicker than Ash.” John encouraged her. 

Ash and Jill looked at each other than at the pizzas than at each other and without a word both started to eat a little quicker again. It was not clear who would win until the very last piece. Ash wanted Jill to win because that would give her a unique opportunity to stuff Jill even more. So it happened that Jill finished her third pizza earlier than Ash her second one. 

“Well done Jill!” John said.

Jill rubbed her belly and said: “You have created an eating machine.” 

“The winner deserves a surprise. Go to the TV. I will come in a minute.” Ash said.

John led Jill to the couch. Her belly was full again and formed a huge roll over her slip. 

“You are so sexy.” John said and kissed her.

“It still kind of weird to get fat on purpose but you are too sweet.” She kissed him again.

After a while Ash came and said: “Jill close your eyes.”

Jill did as she was asked. 

After a while Ash said: “Ok ready. You can open them again.”

Jill was not really surprised that there was food. 

“That is just for you. John and myself will have nothing of it.” Ash said. 

“Wow thanks a lot but I think that is even a lot for me. You surely can have something.” Jill replied.

“No.” John and Ash said in unison. 

“Well. That’s a chocolate cake and a 2 litre milkshake.” Jill said.

“3 litre special milkshake just for you.” Ash corrected. 

“Come on I will help you.” John said and had a piece of cake on the fork already. 

Jill smiled and opened her mouth willingly. 

Over the next two hours John stuffed the whole cake and 3 litres of milkshake into Jill. She wanted to protest several times but each time either a kiss or a small belly rub were enough to continue. Again Jill was totally stuffed and could not eat another bite. Her belly was huge again. 

After an hour they had to go. It was hard for Jill to get up but it was even harder to get dressed. The clothes have been already tight when she came unstuffed. But now she was fully stuffed and surely had gained something from yesterday. She tried to button her pants but it simply was not possible. She decided not to button it.

When Jill arrived home her mother opened the door and saw Jill’s full belly. She did not comment however it was clear that Jill was stuffed again.

“Hi mum. We need to talk.” Jill said.

“Ok.” Her mum said and expected that Jill wanted to talk about her weight instead she said:

“Mum. I am nearly 19 and I think I am old enough to leave home. Before you say anything let me continue. I earn my own money and I can afford living on my own. And I would not be alone but with a good friend and very nice girl. Ashley &#8211; John’s sister. And it would be the same city.” Jill said.

Her mum was a little puzzled but in principle fine with it and so she said:
“Well let’s discuss with your dad. But I agree. You are old enough and it is not far away. We can still see each other frequently.” 

Jill’s mum then added: “But I want to meet Ashley first. Let’s invite her for dinner some day. When do you want to move?”

“Don’t know. Next weekend?” Jill replied.

“That early hmm? Ok. Let’s meet Ashley during the week. You can invite her for dinner &#8211; just let me know a day before.” Her mum said.

“Ok.” Jill was happy. That was easier than expected. 

An hour later her mum called her for dinner. Chicken wings. 

“So, you wanna move out?” her father said.

“Yes. To Ashley's &#8211; John’s sister. Not far away. I am old enough and I think I...” she wanted to continue but was interrupted by her father:

“I know all that. I wanna meet Ashley first. But if she is nice it’s ok for us.” 

“Cool. No problem. You will like her! I am sure! Thank you so much.” Jill said happily. 

“It’s not done yet.” Her father replied but smiled. 

They ate the chicken wings which came with French fries and a few sauces. Jill ate 3 for every one her parents had. She was eating so quickly that she finished everything even before her mum and dad had enough. However they did not say anything.

“That was really good.” Jill said and went to her room. 

She took a box with six donuts and litre of chocolate milk with her. She called Ash and told her about the discussion with her parents. She felt both of them were supportive and was pretty sure that it would work out. They decided to have dinner with Jill’s parents on Wednesday. 

Next morning Jill informed her mother who accepted and said she will cook something nice for them.

(Continued in post 32 of this thread)


----------



## zxcvb90

Good looking post, thanks, k+


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat

Thank you again!!!!!


----------



## zxcvb90

hi karl, continue !!!!! :bow:


----------



## karl

On Monday Maggy and Claire noticed changes in Jills body. She looked fuller all over and her uniform seemed a bit snug. 

Maggy said to Claire: Have you seen Jill. She got chubby. Its working.

Claire nodded and said: Yes but she still looks good. Look at her cleavage. Every man is staring at her boobs.

Maggy: That simply means we have to add more pounds to her.

Claire nodded and had this devilish smile on her face. She went to the kitchen and asked John for a double quarterpounder with extra cheese and French fries. Soon it was ready and she took it. Claire went to a table but before she said anything she went back to Jills place and put plate in front of her. 

Jill who was already munching on French fries took it and began to eat it without a word. Soon after she finished Maggy brought a similar burger to her. Jill ate it once again. John watched it and smiled. Jill noticed that the girls were trying to give her more food than ever before. She did not care but wanted to show them what she was able to eat and told John about it.

Lets make it a burger day. Show them how many you can eat. He said. 

Jill had a new challenge. She wanted to show the girls that she could eat more than they thought. Lunchtime was burger time. Jill had hers and Claires. She was full afterwards but half an hour later she said to Maggy:

The burgers are really good. I think I could eat another one. No mixed up orders today? 

Maggy was very amazed but surprisingly enough half an hour later Jill had another burger and before she finished her shift another one. It was getting harder for her now but she did not want to quit. She slowed down had had her sixth burger just before dinner time. As it was burger day suddenly two more burgers were put in front of her. A little shocked she started with her seventh burger. John noticed that Jill was fighting with the burger and herself and said:

Come on. I know you can do it. You know how I love it when you stuff yourself.

That gave Jill new energy and she started to speed up. She ate quicker and quicker and finally she finished. With a huge belch she sank back and rubbed her swollen belly. Maggy and Claire were shocked, shook their heads and left soon after. 

Puh that was hard work. Thanks for your support. I could not have eaten more. Jill said to John afterwards.

No problem. By the way I think you can eat more and I would like to show you. Are you up for a challenge? Just you and me. John replied.

Hmm. I guess yes. Tell me. Jill said.

No. I have to prepare a few things. My shift is over in 30 min. Lets meet in my car. He proposed.

Half an hour later Jill was waiting at his car. A few minutes later he arrived with two big bags. He gave them to her and said:

Here thats your surprise. 

Jill opened the bags and saw two double quarterpounders with extra cheese and French fries accompanied by two litres of coke. 

You must be joking. Jill said.

Not at all. Just think about. You could eat ten burgers in a day. That would simply be... wow! I would help you of course.

Before Jill could protest he started feeding her some French fries, followed by a bite of burger. He did not let her speak. And each time she wanted to say something he quickly stuffed some food into her mouth. He rubbed her belly and made sure she ate everything. After she finished he kissed her and brought her home where her mother was waiting with dinner.

(Continued in post 37 of this thread)


----------



## pander234

I really enjoy this story! Keep up the good work!


----------



## edd64

I registered with dimensions forum just so I could say how much I like this story, especially the interaction between Jill and her mum, awesome story please keep going Karl


----------



## Blame Picasso

Thank you, excellent story!


----------



## karl

thank you guys!


----------



## karl

John guided her to her door. They said goodbye and kissed. Before John turned he grabbed Jill’s increasing love handles and squeezed them. Jill entered the house and was rather surprised when she saw her mum and dad waiting for her to have dinner together. 

Her mother watched her closely and thought: _“Oh my god. She is getting thicker by the day. I am sure she won’t be hungry. She looks stuffed. But I want to eat with her as long as she is in my house_.”

“Hi sweety!” Jill’s mum said.

Jill sat down and they started some small talk. Her mum handed her a portion of Chilli con Carne which Jill usually liked very much. Jill’s mum gave her a very big portion as Jill was used to that now. Although Jill was totally stuffed she started eating the chilli slowly while talking to her parents. Without really noticing she polished of the whole thing. In the meantime her mother brought some ice cream which had melted a bit already. As the others were not eating anymore Jill simply took the whole box and started eating it. There was a little more than half a litre left. Jill drank the molten ice cream as they continued talking. Soon the ice cream was gone too. 

Suddenly her mum said: “Would you like to have a girly day tomorrow with me? I would like to have some time with you before you move out. Dad is working and I have time.”

Jill thought about it. John had no time for her and Ash was not at home. Poor enough that she had no other options but a day with her mum could be fun too. 

“Sounds good. We could start with a nice breakfast somewhere and go shopping a bit. Followed by lunch and a movie maybe and later dinner with dad?” Jill replied.

Her mum was a little surprised about all the food involved but she was also curious how much Jill was eating these days. She agreed and they went to bed after a while. 

Next morning they left the house to have breakfast. Jill was wearing jeans and a t-shirt. Her clothes looked rather tight &#8211; no wonder as she was gaining really quickly. Her tight t-shirt showed that her bra had problems to cover her growing bust. 

They arrived in a nice coffee shop where they had breakfast a few times in the past. Jill ordered a four egg omelette, an XXL chocolate milkshake, waffles with syrup, pancakes, a croissant and two muffins. Her mum was a little shocked but felt curious about how much Jill would really be able to eat nowadays. She also ordered an omelette and two croissants. The food arrived and they started with the omelettes. Of course Jill was much faster and started with the waffles before her mum had finished half of the omelette. 

After 5 minutes more the waffles were history and Jill started with the pancakes. Less than ten minutes later she had polished them off just as her mother finished her omelette. Jill gulped her XXL shake quickly and soon ordered another one. This shakes had nearly 1000 calories alone and Jill drank it like water. Together with her second shake Jill had her croissant and two muffins. 

She rubbed her belly and said: “That’s a wonderful start in a day!”

Her mum nodded and looked at Jill’s belly which stretched her tight t-shirt and formed two rolls of fat above her waistline. 

“Ok what are we going to do now?” Jill asked.

“Let’s go shopping. You need new clothes!” her mum replied.

“I guess you are right. I am gaining well.” Jill said.

“You are not scared with your gain?” 

“No. Why should I. It looks good and John likes it.”

Her mum did not know what to say and decided not to reply. So they went to a clothing store and Jill bought some new jeans, a skirt, a few t-shirts and a sweater. Jill was surprised that she needed everything two sizes bigger as the next size was already tight and she expected that she would gain some more in the future. 

As they left the shop they passed by a doughnut shop. Jill stopped and ordered a dozen. She grabbed the first one and stuffed it into her mouth. She handed to box to her mum and offered her some. Her mother was not hungry and didn’t like doughnuts.

“Good more for me.” Jill said and already stuffed the 3rd one into her mouth.

“Slowly Jill. You know how many calories they have.” Her mum said.

“MPfh mumf come on. I fmought it will be a nife girlfy day.” Jill said annoyed. 

Her mum did not want to ruin the day and decided to stop comments on Jill’s eating behavior. They sat down at the next bench and waited until Jill finished her small snack. It only took her about 10 minutes. 

The next shop was an underwear shop. Jill needed a larger cup again. When she was standing in her underwear in the cabin her mum entered and brought her a new bikini.

“Wow you have some killer curves now!” Her mum said.

Jill looked at herself in the mirror and actually really liked what she saw. Of course she had a flabby belly and everything jiggled when she walked. But her boobs and ass really where some assets now. The pants cut into her new flesh and produced some nice love handles. Something Jill was not used to but John always grabbed her there when they kissed and she assumed he had to like it. 

She tried the bikini and everything jiggled when she moved which kind of exited her. She started jumping in the cabin and watched how her fat moved. She started to feel excited and touched her newly developed fat. She decided to take three new sets of underwear and the bikini. 

All the jiggling and fat-touching resulted in her wish for food. She was not even hungry but she loved to eat and she wanted to see more fat jiggling soon. 

Her mum paid and Jill said: “Thanks a lot mum. Let’s grab some pizza, it’s lunchtime!”

Jill’s mum was not really hungry but a small pizza would be ok. 

They went to a nice pizzeria Jill knew very well. 

“What kind of pizza do you want mum? Let me order for you.” Jill asked.

“A small Quattro formaggi please.” Her mum answered.

As the waiter arrived Jill ordered: “One family Quattro formaggi and one family prosciutto. Both with extra cheese. And two XXL cokes.”

The waiter nodded and left. 

“I think that was a bit too much. I said a small one. And I don’t like coke.” Jill’s mum said.

“I will eat and drink what you don’t like, don’t worry.” Jill said amused. 

“You will not be able to eat nearly 4 pizzas.” Her mum said shaking her head.

Jill thought this was meant as a challenge and said: ”If I manage it you buy me the largest ice-cream they have at Domino’s (her favourite ice cream parlour in this mall). If not I pay.”

“Whatever.” Her mum said as she did not want to comment on eating too much again. Yes she liked that her daughter was curvy now. Some would call her chubby already or even plump but Jill was moving out and was old enough to eat what she wanted. 

Jill started very quickly and really wanted to stuff herself now to the brim. She ate so quickly that people started to watch already. Soon the first family pizza was gone. Her mum had eaten about a fifth of the second pizza and quit. Jill continued but it was obvious that she slowed down. After half of the second pizza was gone she had to open her jeans-button which helped much. She found new enthusiasm and continued forcing piece after piece into her mouth. Her mum was shocked but she did not really know what to say. As Jill only had about a fifth of the pizza left &#8211; approximately the size her mother had &#8211; Jill stopped. 

Her mum said: “See. I told you you will not be able to do it.”

Jill did not reply. She took the coke &#8211; she had not drunken anything until now &#8211; and chugged the whole thing down. That bloated her even more but she finally was able to finish the last piece of pizza. She breathed heavily and rubbed her belly. She looked so full and bloated. People shook their heads and Jill saw that they were talking about her. 

She simply said a little louder for everybody to hear: “That was a proper lunch for a growing girl.” 

She wanted to provoke the people and liked it. 

“Wow Jill. How do you feel? Everything ok?” Her mum asked.

Jill nodded and said: “Yep everything fine. Full and fine.”

“Don’t you feel sick?” Her mum asked.

“Not at all. I am full at the moment but I am sure there is still place for the ice cream.” Jill replied with a smile. 

Her mum shook her head but smiled. They left a little later and went to a few shops.

(Continued in post 41 of this thread)


----------



## wannabeafatguy

Awesome Karl!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## edd64

Brilliant update Karl, can't wait to see what's next


----------



## bossbuddjr

will you ever work on the special diet again? thats seriously among the best BBW stories ive ever read :-( i miss the updates


----------



## karl

Approximately two hours after lunch they went to Domino’s. They sat down and studied the menu. Jill wanted the biggest one of course. She soon found out that “the Dominator” was the biggest ice cream they had. It consisted of 12 scoops ice cream, lots of cream, chocolate chips, caramel and chocolate sauce and a package of waffles. Jill closed the menu and the waitress arrived. 

“Hi &#8211; I am Jacky, your waitress. Are you ready to order?” Jacky said. Jacky was a little chubby but had a very beautiful face. Her waitress uniform looked a little snug. It was obvious that she liked the ice cream she was serving. 

“Yes we are. I’ll have the Dominator and a strawberry milkshake.” Jill said.
Jacky looked at Jill and thought if she should say something about the size of the Dominator but as she saw that Jill was a bigger girl she decided not to say anything. 

“Good choice.” Jacky replied.

Her mother ordered: “I would like a Banana Split and a sparkling water please.”

“If you guys would take the same I could offer you our “take two and buy one”-special offer.” Jacky proposed. 

“That’s great. We take two Dominators.” Jill said immediately. 

Jacky smiled, noted the order and left. 

“Jill, I cannot eat that much.” Her mother protested.

“Well, just eat as much as you like and then we will see. It doesn't cost any more so why not take it?” Jill said and it was true. With the special offer it was actually the same price as if her mother would have taken the Banana Split. 

Soon their drinks arrived. Jacky handed Jill the milkshake and smiled. The shake looked bigger than a regular one but Jill did not ask. After a while the two Dominators arrived. Jacky carried one in each hand. They were very heavy as they were prepared in a huge bowl. 

“Here they are girls. Have fun.” Jacky said. 

Jill’s mum was a bit shocked about the size. She has never seen any bigger ice cream in her whole life. She wanted to say something to Jill but as she looked to her she found Jill stuffing ice cream in her mouth. Jill was eating so quickly that the ice cream not even melted she just gulped it down. It was a hot day and she liked to cooling effect. After about half of it she stopped. Breathed heavily, gulped some milkshake and continued eating. After a while she finished; ice cream all around her mouth. She drank the remaining milkshake quickly and finished with a sigh. 

Jacky watched amazed and could see how Jill’s belly was expanding. Her clothes were very tight and the t-shirt went up a bit and exposed her belly hanging over her jeans. Jacky got a bit excited and wanted to get this girl completely stuffed. She prepared a XXL milkshake with lots of chocolate sauce on top for her and brought it to Jill.

“Here is your free XXL chocolate milkshake. You destroyed the Dominator &#8211; that’s the reward!” Jacky said with a smile. 

Jill was surprised as she did not know about it. But of course happily accepted.

“Wow. That’s cool. Thank you very much.” Jill said and continued: “Mum come on. Finish it then we get another milkshake!”

Jill’s mum ate about 5 scoops and was full. Soon she quit and said:
“That’s it. I am stuffed.”

Jill who had already drunk half of the XXL milkshake simply shook her head and took the remaining ice cream of her mother. Her mum left all the cream and chocolate sauce aside but Jill mixed everything together and continued eating. Jacky could not believe her eyes. She has never seen a girl eating that much. It turned her on and she decided she wanted to see this girl again. After a while Jill finished the second Dominator and as with the first one she deserved a reward. Jacky brought her a second XXL milkshake and added a voucher for a free ice cream. 

“Congratulations. That’s a new record. Here is your reward!” Jacky said. 

“Uff another milkshake is a lot.” Jill said a little hesitating. 

“I am sure you will manage.” Jacky said with a grin and left. 

“Sure I will but I need to pee first.” Jill said and went to the toilet. She looked really chubby and her belly quite swollen. But still she was a beautiful girl. 

After she came back she passed by the bar where Jacky was. Jacky reacted quickly and gave Jill a piece of paper:

“Here is my phone number. Call me if you want to come again. I will make sure you will like it.”

Jill was surprised but she liked that Jacky was somehow encouraging her to eat more and more. 

“Sure. Thanks!” Jill said and went back to the table. 

As Jill arrived back at the table her mum said:

“Jill do you know how many calories you are consuming here.” 

“No and I don’t care.” Jill replied a little angry. 

“I’ve made a little calculation. I assume the ice cream together is about 3000 calories and you had let’s say 2400 of it. The little milkshake was about 800 and those big ones are for sure nearly 2000 and you are having two of them. So we come to about 7000 calories just here at Domino’s.” her mum said with her head shaking. 

Jill did not reply she just made a face and drank her milkshake. She felt full and her belly hurt. It clearly was too much. As she wanted to get up she had some problems. She walked slowly to the door. 

“Bye! See you next time!” Jacky said. 

Jill nodded and the left Domino’s.

(Continued in post 43 of this thread)


----------



## edd64

Thanks karl, Great instalment can't wait for the next one


----------



## karl

A few days later Jills parents met Ashley who prepared dinner in her apartment. They learned that Ashley was a nice, polite and well educated girl - and of course a rather chubby one.

Ashley and Jill decided to serve healthy food for dinner instead of their usual high caloric meals. As a starter they had buffalo mozzarella with tomatoes and as main dish tuna salad. Dessert was a nice fruit cocktail. Jill was still hungry after that but she did not show it. 

All of them enjoyed the nice atmosphere, excellent and healthy food and soon it was clear that Jills parents would agree with Jills plans to move in. After a while her parents left and Jill decided to stay and sleep there  it was Friday after all. As soon as her parents were out Jill and Ash hugged each other and cried like small girls. 

Then Jill said: I am hungry! 

Me too. Ash replied and continued: Ill call John  his shift ends soon and I am sure he can help!

Excellent idea! Jill said happily. I feel like partying  shall we have a drink? Jill added.

Sure I can make my world-class Caipirinha if you want. Ash said.

Jill was not very experienced with alcohol and agreed. Soon Ash brought a huge pitcher and three glasses. 

Ash said: Here help yourself. I decided not to call John but to go to Joes and get something to eat for us. I will be back soon. Feel like home  its your home now! 

With that Ash closed the door.

Jill smiled and was happy. She switched on the TV, poured herself a drink and sipped on it. It was delicious. Ash of course added a lot of sugar so it tasted rather sweet and Jill did not know that half a litre of Cachaca was in it. 

She liked the taste and soon her glass was empty. She refilled it and drank the second one much quicker than the first one. She was hungry and thirsty and she continued drinking rather quickly. Soon she had finished half of the pitcher and felt very relaxed. She did not even think of the alcohol and continued drinking. 

Jill felt happy and switched to MTV to have some music. After another glass she felt hot and took her sweater off. She wore a rather tight t-shirt which showed every curve and roll of her very curvy body. She started dancing and was clearly drunk already. No longer did she care for a glass  she took the pitcher and drank large swigs straight from it. 
Jill had already nearly finished the pitcher when Ash and John arrived. 

Hey guysh. I feel gooooosh. Jill slurred stumbling around with the pitcher and still drinking out of it directly. 

Ash and John looked at each other in amazement. John was carrying two large trays and Ash one. 

Jill how much have you had already? Ash said a little shocked.

Not so mush left. But leme fiish an you canna make a new onesh. Jill said and quickly downed the the rest of the Caipirinha. 

Uffsh was all she said as she plopped on the couch. She handed the pitcher to Ash who took it and shook her head. 

In the meantime John had placed the trays and cutlery on the coffee table in front of the couch and Jill saw that it was lasagne. She did not say a word and started eating. John smiled and Ash did not really know how to react. 

Neesh more Caiprininsha. Jill said.

I dont know if that is such a goo Ash wanted to say and John interrupted and said to Ash: no problem just give us another one of those. I will take care of her. 

Ash nodded, not hundred per cent sure but finally she went to the kitchen and wanted to prepare another Caipirinha. However the bottle of Cachaca was empty and she could not find another one. Finally she found a bottle of Baileys and brought it to John. 

Put it into the pitcher and add heavy cream and some milk until the pitcher is full. John said.

Ash nodded and knew that this would create a real caloric bomb. When she returned she poured a glass for all of them and handed the pitcher to John. Jill continued stuffing herself silly with lasagne and soon needed something to drink. She grabbed the glass and drank it in one go. 

Shat tass like choshlat milkshake Jill said and asked for another glass. 
She grabbed the fork and continued stuffing herself. In her drunken state she made a complete mess and soon John started helping her. He fed her the lasagne rather quickly and from time to time gave her a bit to drink. The pitcher was still rather full as Jill was mainly eating and not drinking anymore. After she had finished the whole tray of lasagne she was totally stuffed. It was like 8 servings of lasagne and she had it all alone. Suddenly she grabbed the pitcher and refilled her glass. She drank it slower than before but finished everything.

Jill, I have a present for you. A nice dessert which goes perfect with the  ehm milkshake. John said and presented a full tray of tiramisu. Again it was enough to feed 8 people. 

Shon I am full. Really. Ash replied but already eyed the nice tiramisu.

Before she could say another word he started feeding her. Quickly. She wanted to protest but John was always there with more food. After half of it Jill was really slowing down and had problems. 

Ash refilled her glass and handed it to Jill: Hey Jill you wanted to party our flat share tonight. Here lets drink to that. And you know what I said about chugging.

Jill smiled and suddenly remembered this big news again. She grabbed the glass and chugged it quickly. She finished it quickly, grabbed the pitcher, refilled her glass and chugged it again. 

Se glashes are so shmal. Jill slurred and added: ish hot in here.

Suddenly she took of her t-shirt and trousers and was only stumbling around in her underwear. Everything wobbled and jiggled except her swollen belly which was too stuffed. John was in love. A beautiful chubby stuffed and drunk girl right in front of him. He took a closer look and it was very obvious that Jill was really packing on the pounds lately. John helped her and they sat down again. 

Shon I am drunk. Jill said.

A little bit, yes. John replied. Let me feed you the tiramisu. That might help.

Ok. But I wanna gesh drunk. Ish a party afer all. Jill said.

Jill, this milkshake is made with a bottle of Baileys. You will definitely get drunk off it. And fatter. It also contains a litre of heavy cream. John said as he wanted to be honest at least. 

Oh ish that sho. Jill replied.

She took the pitcher and took a long swig. Short break. Another long swig.

Easy now Jill. Here have some more tiramisu. John stopped her. He did not want her to get sick. 

Feesh me Shon. Feesh me all of ish. Jill groaned and leaned back.

John did not need more and he fed Jill the remaining tiramisu. It took about half an hour until they finished. John rubbed her belly and Jill only moaned. After a while she needed to pee and John guided her to the toilet. She was clearly drunk now. When they came back Jill took the pitcher and said:
Neesha finish shat. 

A little bit less than half of the pitcher was still there which was equal to a little bit less than half a bottle of Baileys. Before John could say a word Jill started gulping quickly. She made a short break after a while, looked around in a boozy stare and finally continued drinking. Jill was not able to finish it too quickly. She was really fighting now. John took the pitcher from her. 

No. I fish ish. Wansha gesh drunk and fash from itsh Jill protested. 

Angrily she took the pitcher from him and finished the rest. Then she simply was sitting there and did not say a word. After a while she fell asleep. 

Wow she really ate a lot. Ash said.

And drank even more. John replied. "She will have a big hangover tomorrow."

The siblings talked a bit and finally called it an end. They helped Jill to be as comfortable as possible on the couch. 

Before John went to his room he thought: _She will get so nice and fat here with Ash. I will feed her on the job and Ash at home. She has no chance not to get fat. I wonder how much she weighs nowadays. I will ask her tomorrow._

(Continued in post 45 of this thread)


----------



## edd64

Great update karl


----------



## karl

Next day Jill woke up with a big hangover. It was a bit cured by a huge breakfast from Ash. John had left already but asked Ash to find out what Jill weighed currently. Therefore Ash asked her after Jill felt a bit better:

Wow you really can eat a lot nowadays. Where do you pack all of that.

Jill smiled and answered

I guess here and here and here. as she touched her boobs, belly and ass. 

Getting bigger all over. Do you know your current weight? Ash wanted to know.

Not really. But I dont care. Jill didnt want to know. 

Come on. Lets find out. I will also step on the scale. Ash said and pulled Jill with her. 

Jill was not very happy about it but as Ash was insisting she had no chance to get away. Both girls took off their clothes and where only wearing underwear now. Although Jill was gaining quickly she still was nowhere as fat as Ash. 

Ok. You first. Jill said at least.

Ash stepped on the scale and was shocked. It read 272 pounds. 

Uff. I have gained about 40 pounds last 6 months. Ash said.

Jill was next and stepped on the scale. It read 173 pounds. 

Wow Ive gained nearly 60 in 4 months. Jill said.

Yes but you are also 100 pounds behind me. Ash answered.

Well John wants to bring me to 200 and then we will see. Jill said. 

So you dont mind to get fat? Ash asked.

No absolutely not. I like my new curves and John too. Jill said smiling.

Both girls were dressing again and laughed about Jills crush on John. Over the weekend the girls moved Jills stuff into Ashs flat. Ash made sure that they always stopped at a fast food chain every time the left the flat. She always ordered too much food which she gave to Jill who was eating everything without questioning. In the evening Ash made sure Jill went to bed stuffed. 

On Monday Joe wanted Maggy, Claire and Jill were ordered to go test eating to several restaurants around Joes. Joe wanted to know their current quality and his competitors in the area. Overall it was 20 restaurants and in each restaurant 3 different starters, 3 different main dishes, 3 side dishes and 3 desserts. He gave them 10 days to do that and of course he would pay for everything. He was very generous with the amount he dedicated to that project and said that the girls could keep the rest of it. Jill was excited but Maggy and Claire did not really know what to say but they could not refuse. 

Joe left and the girls started to discuss.

Well thats a lot of eating ahead of us. Jill said.

That means two restaurants every day. Maggy explained. 

Yes and we will not be able to stick to our diet anymore. Claire added. 

Unless Jill, would you be so kind to eat parts of our share. Maggy proposed.

As Jill did not say anything she said: Not all of course but a bit at least. 

Jill did want to eat everything in fact but she wanted a kind of reward for it. 
Well in principle yes but what do I get out of it? Jill said.

Maggy and Claire looked at each other and started whispering. Suddenly Maggy said:

You have a wish free from both of us.

Not enough. Ok I have a deal for you. The more I eat the more of the money we dont spend goes into my pockets. Accept it or leave it. Jill said.

Both girls nodded. They had a deal. They looked at the list of restaurants. It was a rather large variation of all different kind of foods: Italian, Chinese, French, American and Greek. 

Id like Italian and Chinese today. Jill announced. The others agreed. 

Of course the girls had to work a bit before lunchtime. Jill told John about Joes project and said that she had a deal with Maggy and Claire to eat their share as well. John was excited. 

Although Jill had a big breakfast prepared by Ashley at home she felt hungry after a while. With the next order she went to the kitchen and made herself a portion of French fries with ketchup and mayo  of course she used a rather big plate for it. She put the plate on one of the kitchen tables and always stuffed a few fries into her mouth when she was passing by. John noticed and refilled the plate several times. So it happened that Jill ate about 5 portions of French fries before lunch. Of course Maggy and Claire noticed too.

See. The little fatty is already stuffing her face. I am sure she will not be able to eat all of our lunch and dinner today. Maggy said with a devilish grin. 
Soon they left to a nice Italian restaurant. They ordered 3 different starters, main dishes, side dishes and desserts. Of course Maggy and Claire ordered extra high caloric food for Jill like fettuccine Alfredo or tiramisu. After a while the waitress brought the starters. Maggy and Claire wanted to eat a bit but Jill only waved her hand showing a no. She could not speak as she had her mouth full of antipasti. 

Greedy girl. Now go get fat. Maggy said a little angry. 

Claire kicked Maggys foot as she did not want to ruin everything. Maggy looked mad which gave Jill even more encouragement to do all this. Jill easily finished the starters. Soon the main dish with side dishes arrived: a pizza with a salad, fettuccine Alfredo with a bruschetta and branzino (fish) with vegetables and potatoes. 

It looked so nice that Maggy and Claire got even more pissed. Jill smiled and ate all the food. The waitress came to check if everything was alright and saw that only Jill was eating and the other girls looked angry.

Is anything wrong with the food? the waitress asked.

No no. Evershin perfecsh. Ive shusht lofsht a bet and hash fo eat all fof it now. Jill quickly said with her mouth full. 

The waitress looked at the other two girls but as they did not say anything she left it with that and simply nodded. 

A bet it is. Well. I see. Maggy said really mad.

If you wanna bet - lets bet. I bet you will not be able to gain less than ten pounds during this stupid project. She added.

Ok. What if I lose? What if I win? Jill asked already starting with her last main dish.

Maggy thought how she could add even more weight to Jill.

OK. If you gain more than 10 pounds you have to gain the same amount again within 2 weeks. If you lose I will cook for you for one week. Deal? 
Maggy suggested.

Deal. Was all Jill said. She knew that most probably she would gain more than 10 pounds anyhow and she wanted to reach 200 for John so everything was fine. 

Ok but we need to know how much you currently weigh. Maggy said.

173 Jill replied.

Maggy and Claire exchanged glances but did not further comment on it. 
Jill was getting full but she still had 3 desserts in front of her. She slowed down but managed to eat them. They paid and left. Jills belly was bloated when they arrived back at Joes and John knew why. He smiled at Jill who went all red and smiled back. The girls worked until dinner and in between Maggy brought two extra fat milkshakes to Jill. Jill happily accepted and consumed additional 1000 calories each just between her 3 persons lunch and persons dinner. 

For dinner they went to the Chinese restaurant around the corner. The girls ordered and it as pretty clear that all starters where something fried and very fat. She hat fried chicken, fried vegetables and fried noodles. She felt full after that already but she did not want to quit in front of the girls. The main dishes were 3 different kinds of Chinese food accompanied by rice of course. The portions were pretty big and should usually be shared by 2 people each. J

ill fought bravely and mixed food from all plates together. She tried to eat as quickly as she could. She had to slow down at the end and barely managed everything. When the desserts where brought she was happy that it was just small portions of fried banana and a milky rice thing. She ate that as well and rubbed her belly.

No wonder you are getting fat! Claire said but did not want to be mean and added: I mean you really can pack it away girl. I am kind of jealous! 

Jill smiled but did not answer. 

Jill went home after dinner and was stuffed but Ash was waiting with a nice chocolate cake and some milkshakes. Of course Jill had no chance to resist and the girls shared the cake and had two XXL milkshakes each.

(Continued in post 49 of this thread)


----------



## edd64

Amazing chapter, this story keeps getting better


----------



## Cool Yin

Agreed. This is a great story. Love her bigger getting challenges.


----------



## karl

thanks guys


----------



## karl

The same procedure went on the whole week. Jill had breakfast at home. A little snack before lunch. 3 full lunches and 3 full dinners. And when she came home already completely stuffed Ash always was there with more food for Jill. Sometimes she tried to resist or refuse but somehow Ashley always found some ways to get more food into Jill. 

One day Maggy, Claire and Jill had lunch at a good Greek restaurant. However none of the girls were used to Greek food and the dishes were prepared in a lot of small platters  like Spanish tapas. The waiter  Kostas, who was a real Greek and the owner of the restaurant  simply continued bringing more and more small plates with excellent food. He did not care that only Jill ate. 

In total Jill did not eat the amount of food for 3 people but 5 thanks to Kostas who meant it very good for them and especially for Jill. He brought 5 kind of different desserts. This time Jill was already very stuffed after lunch but they still had to go to an American restaurant for dinner. 

Maggy and Claire ordered a T-bone steak with mashed potatoes respectively the XXL Double beef burger with French fries. The restaurant really served big portions and Jill pushed her limits once again. She arrived home and fell on the couch. Ash came and started rubbing Jills swollen belly. Ash was very kind and soon Jill felt a little better. Finally they shared a tray of fresh brownies. 

On Friday evening it was even worse. The three girls went to a French restaurant. They had a special wine & dine combo offer that evening. It included an aperitif, a glass of wine for each dish and a digestif. Usually Maggy and Claire drank such special drink offers but both did not drink alcohol and so it was all for Jill. She had a Tio Pepe, Martini and a Gin Tonic as aperitif. She was hungry and already ate half a French baguette which was served with some goose liver and butter. 

The starters were accompanied by 3 glasses of white wine. The servings were not very big but tasted excellent. It was a pleasure for Jill to eat and drink all of that delicious stuff. The first main dishes were accompanied by 3 red wines. Jill made short process and already felt a little tipsy. With the second main dish 3 heavy and strong red wines were served. 

Those plates were noticeable bigger and Jill felt full after two of them. She did not notice that only in this course two of her empty glasses have been refilled and she drank in total 5 glasses of the heavy red wine. She was drunk now and stuffed. Dessert arrived with 3 sweet wines which were so tasty that she asked for one refill. 

You mish somsin hhere. Jill slurred. 

Maggy and Claire only made a face. They could not believe how much Jill was eating and drinking. Maggy was simply pissed but Claire was somehow impressed  positively impressed. 

With the bill came three digestives  Armagnac  strong French liquor. Of course Jill did not hesitate and had all three of them. She was wasted when they left the restaurant and could barely walk alone. In total she had 3 aperitifs, 15 glasses of wine and 3 digestives. Maggy and Claire helped Jill back to Joes as they did not know what else they should do with her. French food takes time and so it was already rather late when they arrived at Joes. Only John was there cleaning the kitchen. 

Here we are Jill. I am sure John will be able to help you. Bye. Maggy said and they left Jill at the entrance of Joes. John saw them and quickly ran to Jill who was heavily swaying. 

Hey there. A little too much to drink as it looks. John asked Jill.

Sas right. But no too mush. Bush a losh. Jill replied and gave John a kiss on his cheek. 

We are the only ones here. And I have some leftover desserts. You want any? John said and he kissed her back on her cheek.

Jill did not care anymore and nodded. John took her into the kitchen and placed a chair next to the fridge. At first he took out a nice tiramisu which quickly disappeared into Jill. John helped her with the food and fed her everything rather quickly. He kissed her on the cheek frequently and gently rubbed her belly. The tiramisu was followed by half a chocolate cake. After that Jill was breathing heavily and it looked she was close to an orgasm. John found some ice cream and put about 1 litre of it into a box out of which he fed Jill. After half of it Jill waved her hands and said:

Ffull. Shtopf.

Only that little ice cream. For me. Please. John said and continued: I will make it easier for you.

He took the remaining ice cream which was half molten by now and put it into a blender. He added half a litre of cream, added some sugar and mixed everything. As soon as he was ready he handed it to Jill and said:
Remember what Ash said: Chug it real quick!

Jill somehow found new power and took the heavy and thick liquid and started chugging. By the end she nearly had to vomit but quickly chugged the rest. She spilled a bit on her t-shirt which was stretched to the max. After a while John brought Jill home. She was quite heavy and it was rather difficult for John although he was a strong man. But it was obvious that Jill was getting bigger by the day. He felt very soft love handles, a nice and jiggly butt and some huge bit boobs which swayed heavily inside her tight t-shirt. When they arrived home Ash opened the door and was a bit shocked to see the totally stuffed and wasted Jill.

Oh my word. What have you done? Ash said to John.

Nothing. She was out with Maggy and Claire and they brought her to Joes totally drunk. We then had a few small desserts. Thats all. John tried to explain.

Well ok. I think its best if we bring her to bed. She will not do much anymore today. Jill suggested.

John agreed and they brought her to her bed. John kissed her cheek and left. When Ash was undressing Jill she had troubles to open the buttons of her jeans. Soon Jill was laying there in her undies and Ash had a good look on the swollen curves. 

_Wow darling. You are growing nicely_ Ash thought.

Shon, kish me Jill mumbled half asleep already. 

Yes yes. John left already. Sleep now. Little girl. Ash said in a sweet voice and left.

When Ash left she thought about her last words: _Little girl  she is by far not little anymore.
_


----------



## Deviant123

Great story! Thanks for the post Karl.

I hope you continue with _Special Diet_ too, that one is definitely my favorite.


----------



## zxcvb90

please don't abandon this story(<<Special Diet >>), of all your stories in progress this is by far the best!
continue !!!!!


----------



## edd64

I agree this story is immense. I can't wait to see the effect all this stuffing is going to have on Jill


----------



## karl

Next day Jill woke up with a big hangover again. She still felt full and not hungry. She only had a little breakfast and went to work. John smiled at her when he saw her. Jill felt a little sick from the alcohol and stuffing last evening. Therefore she had no snack before they had lunch. Today it was an American restaurant. As soon as they sat down in the restaurant Jill was hungry again. Jill had some chicken wings as a starter for three persons. 

Followed by a XXL supreme beef burger, one t-bone steak and a grilled chicken with mashed potatoes. Dessert was a chocolate cake, a cheese cake and a variety of small muffins. Jill felt much better after lunch and not really stuffed at all. Therefore she decided to have a little snack in the afternoon. She prepared herself a plate of French fries on which she nibbled every time when she walked by. John saw that and added more fries two times. Of course Jill noticed but never said a word. 

Dinner was an Italian restaurant again. Jill ate mozzarella sticks, tomato soup, grilled shrimps as starter and for main dish two pizzas and pasta carbonara. Dessert was of course one tiramisu, one ice-cream and a chocolate tart. Jill was full afterwards. They left the restaurant soon. 

As soon as Jill was out of sight Maggy said to Claire: She will definitely gain more than 10 pounds. In fact I believe I can see her getting fatter by the day. It is incredible how much she is eating. And she obviously has no problems with that. 

Claire replied: Yes really incredible. But somehow I am jealous. She can eat whatever she wants and more. And we are starving.

Maggy said: Shut up. We are fat enough.

That was the end of the conversation. 

Jill arrived home where Ash had a nice chicken ceasar salad for Jill. With lots of cheese and cream of course. Jill again had two refills.

The week went on like that and Jill was getting bigger and bigger. After dinner on Friday Maggy said to her: So. The project is over. Time to get you on a scale. We want to see the damage.

No damage done. But I propose you come to my place tomorrow morning and I will weight myself. Jill replied. 

The girls nodded and Jill went home. To celebrate the end of the project Ash had prepared a pitcher of Baileys-milkshake, some muffins, brownies and a chocolate cake. John was there as well and Jill knew what that meant. Getting drunk and more than stuffed again. 

After Jill had 3 big glasses of the pitcher whilst Ash and John where still nibbling on their first one Jill was feeling the alcohol. She was getting into party mood and refilled her glass a third time. She grabbed a muffin and stuffed it into her mouth, stood up and said:
Lets party. I drink to the end of the project and 10 more pounds of Jill.
Jill did not wait for a reply and downed her 4th glass. 

When she was finished John said: Hey we did not chink glasses. He refilled Jills again.

Jill did not complain and so the chinked glasses and Jill downed her 5th glass.

After that she said to John: You know, shomorow Claire and Magsh are coming and Ive sho get on she shcale to weigh myself. I hope I've gained more than 10 pounds then I have to gain she same amounsh within two weeksh once again.

Better we fill you up to the brim today. At least our target is 200 pounds, right. The sooner the better. John replied.

He started to feed Jill all the nice sweets and in between refilled her glass 3 times. Jill was getting more and more drunk and always opened her mouth when there was more food. John rubbed her belly which was clearly chubbier than 14 days ago and as soon as Ash went to bed he took Jills shirt off and started to rub her big breasts. Jill moaned softly. In between he frequently put something into Jills mouth. She was constantly chewing something. Jill did not feel any pain anymore. She was very tired and before more happened between her and John she fell asleep. 

Next morning Ash woke her up half an hour before Maggy and Claire came. She put some breakfast in front of Jill who was not hungry at all but again had a hangover. She knew that she had to eat something and therefore had a large glass of milk, two croissants, two waffles and four slices of toast together with a 4-egg omelette. That alone was one pound more on the scale but Jill did not care. 

Soon the doorbell rang. Jill got up and was surprised that her belly was sticking out so far. She was not stuffed at all. 

She thought: Probably it is because of last evening.

Maggy and Claire entered and also noticed Jills belly.

So, where is the scale? Maggy asked.

Follow me. Jill said.

They went to the bathroom. Jill wanted to weigh herself alone but Maggy insisted that they wanted to see the scale themselfes. So Jill had to strip to her underwear in front of Maggy and Claire. Jill did not care but Maggy and Claire became big eyes when they saw all of Jills curves and rolls. 

Jill took a step on the scale and said: 188  a 15 pounds gain.

Haha I knew it. I knew it. Youve lost. And you need to gain another 15 in 14 days. You will get even fatter. Haha. Maggy screamed.

Yes. Was all Jill said, dressed again and guided the girls to the door. Before she left them out she gave every one of them 50 dollars. 

Thats your share. Jill said.

Both girls had forgotten about that again and were happy to receive some money. They left soon. But what they did not know was that Jill still had about 500 dollars which she did not spend.


----------



## karl

Jill and Ash went shopping and bought clothes 2 sizes bigger. She knew she would grow into them. Actually it felt quite nice to wear some wider clothes again. They made break and went to a burger bar. Jill went to the toilet and Ash ordered for them. She decided that Jill from now on should have twice as much as she had. So she ordered 3 XXL burgers, one for her and two for Jill. Jill came back from the toilet and the girls chatted a bit. Soon the burgers arrived.

The third person will come later? the waitress asked.

No no. You can leave it here right now. Thanks. Ash replied. 

Jill only grinned and started with her first burger. It tasted delicious and soon disappeared. She did not ask Jill if she could have the second one and simply took it and tore into it. It didnt take long and the girls finished their food. 

Jill rubbed her belly and said: And now some ice-cream!

Ash agreed and they went to Dominos. Jacky, the waitress, immediately recognized her and said:

Hey there. Nice to see you again. Please take a seat. I will be with you in a minute. 

Jacky thought: _Wow she looks so much bigger. Obviously she has been eating a lot lately._

The girls decided which table they wanted and Jill went to the toilet. Jill was still away when Jacky came to the table.

Hi I am Jacky your waitress today. Did you chose already? Jacky asked.

Uhm no not really. What can you recommend? Ash replied.

The dominator. Your friend knows it and loves it. Jacky said with a grin.

Perfect. We take 3 of them. Ash said without knowing exactly what a dominator was.

Jacky hesitated a bit but decided not to say anything, nodded and left. Soon Jill returned and Ash told her that she ordered dominators. 

Perfect  they are really amazing! Jill said happily not knowing that there are two of them coming for her. 

Soon Jacky returned with the order and put 3 of them on the table. Ash smiled and Jill immediately knew what that meant. She dug in with gusto and ate quickly. It would not be easy to finish two of those monsters  not even for her. Ash ate slowly but Jill really tried to be as quick as possible. Jacky had never seen a girl eating a dominator that quickly. Soon Jill had finished the first one. She had ice cream around her mouth and felt stuffed already.

She took a short break and breathed heavily. Before Jill wanted to start with the second dominator Jacky brought an XXL chocolate milkshake. 

Here you are. Your free milkshake. Now go ahead and kill the second dominator! Jacky wanted to encourage Jill.

Jill smiled and found it funny how Jacky wanted to support her. Jill drank about half of the milkshake and started with the second dominator. She started quickly again but after about half of it she had to slow down. She started to feel full. She went drank the milkshake and went on and on and on with the ice cream. 

Soon Ash noticed that Jill needed some further encouragement:
Come on honey. You can do it. Just think about how proud John will be! Ash said.

That helped and Jill concentrated on John rather than on the food in front of her. She ate quicker again and Jacky could not believe her eyes. Jill ignored her fully belly and the increasing pain and soon finished the second dominator. Half of the people were watching and Ash and Jacky clapped and cheered. Jill smiled and rubbed her belly. Jill did not have much time to relax because Jacky brought the XXL milkshake rather quickly and said:

That was amazing! Here is your milkshake. You really deserve that! 

Uff was all Jill replied.

Chug. Quickly. You can do it. Ash said and handed her the creamy liquid.

Jill took the milkshake and started chugging. After one third she made a short break but continued quickly. She had to make another break and breathed heavily.

Come on now. Ash said with an angry voice.

Jill did not react on it but quickly drank the remaining milkshake. Her face was red and she looked totally stuffed. Her belly looked very bloated and full. She rubbed it and moaned. 

That ice cream and milkshake is probably the most fatty thing I can eat. Jill said.

I dont know. There is lard, herb butter or goose liver pate and things like that. Ash replied.

Aha. Never had anything like that. Jill answered and they did not talk about it any further.

The paid and left soon after. 

I love how you stuff yourself. Please come again soon! Jacky said.

Ash smiled and Jill said: Definitely. It is simply too good to be true and I will continue eating like that!

The girls went home and Jill fell asleep at the couch. Ash went to a food mall instead and bought a few nice things for Jill: chocolate cake, muffins, doughnuts and of course lard, herb butter and goose liver pate. When Ash arrived home Jill was watching TV and asked Ash where she was.

I bought some nice things for dinner tonight. Ash said.

Excellent. I hope I will be hungry again. Jill answered. 

Ash had no doubt about that but did not say anything.


----------



## edd64

Great double update Karl, this story keeps getting better


----------



## karl

In the evening Ash started to prepare dinner. She put three bowls on the table. One with herb butter, one with lard and one with goose liver pate. There was also enough bread for 6 people and some gherkins. 

Jill, dinner is ready! Ash called.

Coming! Jill replied and soon arrived in the kitchen. 

Aha. Whats that? she said as she saw the bowls?.

Something youve never had before, I promise. Ash replied. 

Interesting! Jill said and already started with the first bowl which was herb butter.

She put a generous helping on a piece of bread and ate it. It tasted delicious and she continued with the second bowl which was lard. She did not like it that much but when she tried the pate she was in love. She immediately ate three slices of bread with a thick layer of pate. Jill continued to eat from every bowl until she had eaten approximately 10 slices of fat loaded bread. 

You are not having anything? Jill asked Ash.

Nope. All for you. Ash replied. 

Jill wanted to convince Ash to have at least a bit when John knocked at the door. Ash opened and John happily saw Jill stuffing herself. By chance he brought some German Schnapps which fits perfectly to the heavy stuff she was eating. He put the bottle on the table and kissed Jill. His hand found her belly and gently rubbed it. 

Hi babe. I think you can read my mind. This fatty stuff cries for some booze to digest it.

John smiled and brought her a shot glass and filled it. Jill drank it. He refilled. Jill drank it. He refilled. Jill drank it. John refilled again but this time Jill hesitated to drink it. 
Ash said good night and went to bed. She knew that Jill and John would have more fun alone. 

Ok. I needed that. Now I can continue to eat. Jill said. 

John told her a few stories from work while Jill stuffed herself with the fattiest food she ever ate. After a 3 slices full of fat she needed another shot. She had 3 shots again. She had a slice of bread with lard and another shot. This went on until she had eaten about 20 slices of bread and about 10 shots. She slightly felt the alcohol but much more so she felt the fatty food inside her. She did not want to get sick and thought that she needed more alcohol to digest it. She drank another 3 shots quickly and checked what was left in the bowls. The pate was about 80% finished and the other two about half. She at least wanted to finish the pate and had another five slices of bread and 5 shots until it was gone. She was clearly feeling the alcohol now. But somehow her belly felt much better and she thought that the Schnapps was finally working. She had two more shots.

After 20 shots Jill was visibly drunk. She did not care much anymore and as she felt hot she took off her shirt and was only sitting there in her bra. John rubbed her belly and started feeding her the fatty stuff. First with bread and after that Jill sucked the lard directly from his fingers. She refilled her glass several times which became more and more complicated the drunker she got. After the 25th shot she spilled more of the liquid around the glass than in the glass. So she decided to drink straight from the bottle. After a few big chugs she slurred:

I am sho drunksh and shuffsd. Bush I bet I cansh eat allo shat. and pointed at the remaining food.

I am sure you can. But how quickly? John said and wanted to challenge her. 

Wash nsh she said and meant wait and see. 

She took a slice of bread and put about 1cm of lard on it and put another slice of bread on top of it. She ate it quickly and did the same about 6 times. Then she took the bottle again. Took a deep long swig and had another four fat burgers. Then all the food was gone. But not only into her belly but also on her belly and boobs and face. She ate like a piggy and looked like one. 

Looksh me. Whata mesh. Jill said. 

She tried to clean her bra and trousers but of course it did not help. So she decided to get rid of all the clothes. Soon she was completely naked. John was in love. He had an absolute beauty naked, totally stuffed and drunk sitting in front of him. He could not resist and kissed her. While he kissed her he gently rubbed her ever swelling curves. Her boobs were resting on her belly and her belly rested on her lap. Some stretchmarks started to show from the quick weight gain. She felt so soft and flabby. He touched her belly and boobs but hesitated to go beyond that. Jill obviously liked it and started to moan. 

After a while she said: I wanna shakesh. Can shu make onsh?

Of course John immediately stood and went to the kitchen to prepare a high caloric shake for his girl to get even more stuffed and fatter. He decided to prepare something extremely liquid for her to feed her with a funnel again.
Otherwise most of it would probably not find its way into her considering her condition. Soon he returned with about 1,5l shake made of cream, ice cream, weight gain powder and milk. He found Jill exploring her fat and more and still moaning. She obviously felt very horny. He put the funnel in her mouth and poured the fatty liquid into her. Jill gulped quickly and John kept on pouring liquid into the funnel. When about half of it was gone she breathed heavily but did not say a word. John put the pitcher next to the bottle schnapps. Jill saw that took the bottle, drank a bit and poured the rest into the pitcher. It wasnt much left in the bottle  maybe 5 shots altogether. John saw it and did not say anything. Jill took the funnel herself and John continued filling Jill up. And full she was. She drank slower now but without break. After she finished she was pale and John was afraid she may puke. But Jill only was completely stuffed and after a bottle of schnapps all alone totally wasted. 

Goosh nisht Jill said and closed her eyes obviously ready to sleep right there and naked. 

Nono  let me help you to bring you to bed. John said and helped her rising.

Jill was really heavy and her drunken state did not make it easier. Somehow he managed to lift her up and make a few steps to the sleeping room with her. He felt her full belly and noticed her boobs and ass jiggling with every step. 

_She is getting so fat so quickly. _He thought.


----------



## zxcvb90

please don't abandon this story(<<Special Diet >>), of all your stories in progress this is by far the best!
continue 
please ,please !please !please !
to beg!


----------



## oburst67

zxcvb90 said:


> please don't abandon this story(<<Special Diet >>), of all your stories in progress this is by far the best!
> continue
> please ,please !please !please !
> to beg!



Are you serious? You totally abandoned "Tank Ass."


----------



## chobski

oburst67 said:


> Are you serious? You totally abandoned "Tank Ass."



Isn't this user a different person with a similar but different username?


----------



## wannabeafatguy

Karl,I enjoyed your story, about a girl who was fitness director at a fat camp,and the girls all secretly were working together to fatten her up, what happened to that one? I have been away,and forgot the name of it


----------



## zxcvb90

please don't abandon this story and "Special Diet" , of all your stories in progress this is by far the best!
continue 
please ,please !please !please !


----------



## karl

In the morning Jill woke up and felt heavier than ever. As she was sitting on her bed she examined her body and found herself still pretty full from last evening. She was only wearing her underwear and her big boobs where overflowing the bra. Her full boobs rested on her full belly which she started rub and found it rather doughy but also kind of hard underneath the fat. The belly rested on her thighs which also where quite big. She stood up and found her panties cutting deep into her flesh on the side producing big love handles. She grabbed her booty and was surprised how big it was. Without thinking too much she left her room and went to the big mirror in the living room as she wanted to see herself from behind. In front of the mirror she turned her head and that caused two big backside rolls below her bra. She jiggled her butt liked it. She jiggled her belly and boobs too.


Only then she noticed that John and Ash where sitting on the couch and looked at her. 
A little embarrassed
she turned red and said: Do you like what you see?
Johns mouth was open and he only nodded slowly. He more then liked what he saw! 



Ash only said: Not bad at all. You are getting a real sexy lady! 



Jill started posing and jiggled with all her assets. Ash went to the kitchen and John only stared at her. Jill came nearer and said to him:
John this is all yours. I think I love you!


John was more than happy and said: I love you too Jill. You are my dream girl!


John wanted to touch her but Jill went a step back and waved her finger: No touching  only looking for the time being. I will decide when I am ripe for you.


John was a bit perplexed and said: What do you mean? 



My little sweet John. That means that I want to get bigger, much bigger in fact  before you can have me. Can you live with that? Jill replied with a devilish grin. 



John only nodded and said: How much bigger?


I dont know. I have no goal. I will eat whatever I can find and the rest will happen. And I am sure that you and your family will help me quite a lot. Jill said. 



John replied: You can bet on that!


And as if Ash had listened to the conversation she entered the room with a full of breakfast for Jill. 



Here is something to eat for you Jill. I guess you must be hungry. Ash said as she put the tray on the table. 



It was bigger than ever. With pancakes, bacon, 5 croissants, 5 doughnuts, 5 muffins and 2 big milkshakes. 



You are an angel Ash! Jill said and sat down to eat. She did not care anymore that she was only wearing her underwear in front of them. She even decided that she will do that more often to tease John even more. 



She drank a full milkshake first and said: I think I am addicted to those. 



In that case I will make you another one! Ash said and went to the kitchen. What she did not tell Ash is that she was now adding weight gain powder to the milkshakes  which in fact doubled the calories they contain. One of them was now a good 1.500 calories. 



John wanted to go but seeing Jill in her undies getting stuffed again was simply too good. Jill sat opposite of him and he had a perfect view on her tits and belly. First there were some rolls of fat but the more stuffed she got the rounder the belly got and at the end there were no rolls anymore only her big rounded belly. Jill rubbed and saw that John was more than excited. 



As Jill started teasing John again he jumped up and said: Ok. I have to go. Why dont you pay me a visit later at Joes. Its your day-off but still would be nice to see you.


As John left Jill nodded and said: Sure why not. 



Ash do you mind if I watch TV a bit? Jill said  she still had a little hangover. 



Of course not. Here you have some snacks and something to drink. Ash said after a while as she returned from the kitchen.
Ash placed some cookies in a big bowl on the table and of course another milkshake. 



Jill watched a thrilling movie and soon started to nibble on the cookies. She was used to drink quickly now and soon had nearly finished her shake. Ash noticed and refilled it. When the movie was over Jill had eaten all cookies and had another 3 milkshakes. Still in her undies she her belly was really big now. She went to her room and got dressed. When she came back the Ash was already waiting. 



Lets go to the mall. They have some specials today. 



Jill agreed and they went to the mall. The walked around and chatted a bit and soon it was time for lunch. Ash showed Jill a nice place. It was like running sushi but not with sushi but all kind of food. Italian, burgers, salads, fish and also desserts. The portions where not full portions but a bit more than half of an original size. Both girls sat on a table and the belt was running next to them. They ordered something to drink and started to eat. Soon Jill had finished 5 plates full of pasta. 



Wow. The food is awesome here. Jill said and grabbed the next one. 



Yup I know. And there is always more coming. It never ends. Ash replied. 



Ash was also eating a lot but what Jill did was incredible. Jill ate like there was no tomorrow. And it seemed so normal for her. She stuffed plate after plate into herself. Soon there was a pile of 10 plates next to her whereas Ash only had 4. But Jill had no intension to slow down. She always had to plates for every one Ash had. As soon as Ash notices Jill slowing down she always put a new plate in front of her and said You have to try this too or Thats the best! and Jill always found more room. 



Somewhere in between the waiter came to clean the empty plates. As he saw the big amount of empty plates he was shocked but only shook his head and left. After about 16 plates or so Jill was stuffed. However she did not have dessert. So she grabbed a chocolate cake and a cheesecake. When she finished with the chocolate cake Ash took the plate away and replaced it with a new chocolate cake. That continues 2-3 times until Jill waved that it was enough. 



She consumed in total 16 plates of main dish and 6 plates with cakes. 
[FONT=&quot]That was a nice big lunch! Jill said and rubbed her belly[/FONT]


----------



## karl

Later in the afternoon they went to Joes. John was happy to see her and noticed a rather stuffed Jill. 



Good that you are here. Joe wants to talk to us. He wanted to do it tomorrow but now as you are here we can go to him immediately. I am curious because he especially asked to see us both together. John said enthusiastically. 



Jill nodded and they went to Joe who was in his office. 
Ah good that you are here. We can talk right now. The earlier the better. Listen, you two are my best people. Jill I see your efforts when you are working here and you always do it best you can. You never waste anything. John you learned a lot in the kitchen and you are a very fine cook now. So as I am speaking to my best employees I wanted to share an idea with you: I have received an offer to buy an old but fine restaurant  I think it is not too far from where you live now Jill. The owner and cook is going to retire. I know him since many years and he has a lot of regular customers. He has a nice team  as far as I know about 3 waitresses. I believe that can be a big opportunity for us. Yes us. I want you to take over this restaurant with me. John would be the cook and you Jill would be the manager. You will be leading the waitresses and be responsible for the menu and overall management. I will support you with whatever you need. What do you say? Joe said. 



John and Jill looked at each other. It was too good to be true. Of course they agreed and hugged each other. 
When do we start? Jill asked.
Right now if you want. Joe replied and continued: John I think you know the place you can go there right now. I will call Ben and tell him that you are coming and that we have a deal!


They agreed and off they went. 
When they arrived at Ben they where quite impressed by the restaurant. It looked nice from the outside and even nicer from the inside. Ben awaited them already and showed them around. There were some people eating and he also had a nice bar with lots of drinks there. Ben told them that he once also sold home-made ice cream and showed them the equipment. Ben also introduced them to the waitresses. Although the restaurant was not full all three have been there to say hello to their new bosses. The girls were pretty skinny for waitresses Jill thought but very nice. There was Isabel a 20year old student who helped part time, Tina 22 year old full time waitress and Erika a Latin girl also about 22 years old. They chatted a bit and then they had to work again. 



They are nice but need some guidance as they mix up a lot of things. Ben said when the girls where gone. 



Jill already had some ideas how this problem could be solved. 
When they sat down Ben went to the kitchen and brought his finest foods. He obviously wanted to impress them. There was a big bowl of spaghetti, meatballs with potatoes, grilled fish for two, two burgers, a steak and 6 variations of desserts. Jill and John started eating while Ben told them a few stories. Jill ate with gusto although she was not really hungry but the food was good and she already got an impression what people liked here. Everything was quite fattening. Soon Ben had to go back to the kitchen as he was the only cook. John soon stopped but Jill continued eating. Ben noticed and so did the waitresses. Obviously this Jill had quite an appetite. Jill finally finished and they left. They agreed with Ben that on Monday they will take over and he will support them in the first week. 
John and Jill where so happy. It was like a dream came true. John went home with Jill  which really was only a 5 min walk away. When they came in Ash was not at home but they saw a cake in the fridge. Without asking Jill John brought it to her. Jill was full but she could not say no to a cake. They discussed their strategy for the restaurant, some new dishes, the ice cream option and how to improve service quality. They have been so excited that Jill did not notice that she ate the whole cake. Just when she was stuffing the last bite of cake into her mouth Ash returned. 



Hi guys. Ash said. 
Hi. Guess what. We will have our own restaurant soon! Jill said. 
They told Ash the full story and Ash was so happy for her and John. 
I am so thirsty after this cake. Jill said. 
Ash did not wait any longer and went to the kitchen to prepare a huge weight gain shake for Jill. It was a huge pitcher and Jill did not even mess around with pouring something into a glass. She drank right out of the pitcher. She stopped several times and she got much slower at the end but finally finished. She dropped quite a bit on her T-shirt and as she put the pitcher down she started to take the T-shirt off. Of course she wanted to tease John  which worked perfectly fine. John wanted to touch her again but Jill refused. John got a bit pissed and said:
Ash please make another shake for Jill I think she needs to speed up a bit. 
Ash did not say anything but went to the kitchen once again. She prepared another high caloric weight gain shake. 
Jill was quite stuffed already. However she new that John liked it and said 
You really want to make me fat? 
John nodded and could not take his eyes from her curves. 
Well then better bring the funnel because I am so full that I cannot drink anymore Jill continued. 
Ash heard that and brought the funnel together with an even bigger shake. 
Looks like you two both want to make me fatter. Jill laughed as she grabbed the funnel and put it into her mouth. 
Ash wanted to say something but did not. John took the shake and started pouring the fatty liquid into Jill. She moaned and groaned and started breathing heavily. After one third was gone she needed a break. 
Uff that somehow is more filling then the milkshakes you usually make. Jill said to Ash.
Might be. I changed the mixture a bit. Do you like it? Ash replied not telling here the weight gain powder ingredient. 
Yes it tastes very good. But it is much more filling. Like drinking a cake or so. Jill said. 
Ash thought about it and came to the conclusion that this was a very good comparison. One of the pitcher probably has as much calories as a chocolate cake. And Jill had consumed a full chocolate cake and one pitcher already. 
In the meantime John and Jill continued with the funnel. Jill was really fighting now. She needed several breaks and breathed heavily. After two thirds were gone she wanted to quit but John put the funnel back into her mouth and Jill obeyed. She gulped and gulped and nearly puked at the end. She could not believe how full she was. 
Oh god. That was too much. I feel sick. I need to lay down. Jill said. 
She threw herself on the couch and just lay there. Her swollen stomach looked like a big ball. Her heavy breasts nearly fell out of the bra but they were by far not as impressive as her belly. Soon after she fell asleep and remained at the couch for the whole night. 
Before John left he looked at her and thought: _She is so sexy and getting fatter by the day. She is my dreamgirl. I never thought I would meet someone like her. I am a really lucky guy._


----------



## karl

On Monday Jill and John started their new job. They agreed that they needed a now name for the restaurant  on the other hand Bens Diner was also ok. 
Jill said to John: Ok this week Ben will be supporting us. We need to get a better understanding of the food his regular customers like. I suggest that you cook with him all the food they are currently offering. I will test eat it. We can then decide what we keep and what we replace.
Very good idea! John replied. 
Ben joined them and agreed. He showed them menu. It contained about 30 regular dishes of all kind of soups, starters, main dishes, desserts. In addition to that he offered daily specials which usually were 2 different types of soups, starters, main dish and dessert. Furthermore he had quite a big breakfast menu with all kinds of eggs, pancakes, waffles, croissants etc. 
Ok by Friday I would like to have a complete knowledge of the offering. Lets start with a breakfast. And then I think we should try to have 6 items of the menu over the day plus the special menu for lunch. You understand John? Jill said. 
Absolutely. John said. 
Ben was not so sure who would eat everything but he agreed. 
Ben, one question about the waitresses: do you think they could be willing to gain some weight? They are so skinny and I think every good waitress needs some curves. Jill asked Ben. 
Ben hesitated before he answered: Honestly I dont know. I think that Isabel and Erika probably would not care much. They have no boyfriend. Tina might be different. She has a boyfriend and is very much taking care of her food. But try and ask them.
Thanks. Jill only said. 
After a while they brought a big breakfast to Jill who selected a table close to the kitchen where usually not a lot of people sat but she could see everything what was happening in the restaurant. It was a huge breakfast and enough to feed a small family but Ben did not care. He thought that Jill probably will only try a bit of everything. He was soon to find out that Jill is no friend of wasting food. 
The breakfast was delicious and Jill now wanted to discuss with the waitresses how the service could be improved. First she talked to Isabel. She was a bit nervous but very happy with her job. She was studying economics and needed this job to pay for her studies. She would more or less do everything to keep it. Next was Erika who was a waitress in and out. Very charming and attentive and always some nice jokes. Erika was Latin and also the most curvy of the three girls. She had a nice butt and big tits but was still skinny. Tina was different. She was nice and friendly but not so open and talkative. Somehow Jill had the impression that Tina saw this as a temporary job only. 
After chatting to each of them separately Jill wanted to speak to them as a group. 
So you are our service team. We are happy that you are here and I am sure you are doing a good job. However I learned from Ben that there are lots of mixed up order and consequently lots of food going waste. I do not like that. And therefore from now on the one who mixes up the order will eat the food. Jill said.
Tina already wanted to protest but Jill simply kept on: This also leads us to my second topic. You are all very beautiful girls but people who come to a restaurant go there to eat. Skinny waitresses to not indicate good food. Therefore I want all of you to gain a bit weight  at least 20 pounds or so. Before you say anything of course this will also be rewarded. We will add-up your salary a bit and depending on the success of the restaurant we can even speak about a bonus. 
Tina jumped up and said: No way. I am not gaining weight. I go to the gym every second day and it is hard work to keep this body lean and sexy.
Erika wanted to help: I can eat your mixed up orders dont worry. You are not mixing up much anyway. Regarding the weight gain I dont care much and if there is more money than I can live with that of course. 
Isabel laughed and said: Both fine for me. So the freshman 15 will be freshman 20 in my case!
After hearing all their replies Jill said: So be it. Tina we will speak again in a few weeks. Isabel and Erika I would suggest in order to help you gain the weight that you eat more here in the restaurant but also at home. Food in the restaurant will be free for you of course. 
After this meeting Jill received 2 items from the menu from John. Jill told John about the girls and their discussion. He promised to take care of all 3  even Tina. He was confident that in a few weeks they will be much rounder. Jill smiled on that and said: But dont see them as new fattening targets!
Why not? I only love you but this is fun with any girl. You should try it yourself. I am sure you will like it. John answered. 
[FONT=&quot]Jill thought about it for a moment. Why not actually. She liked eating and she could help the girls to eat more and gain some weight. That could be fun indeed.[/FONT]


----------



## Djfex

thank you so much for continuing, I love the story  
the new parts are amazing.
this will make the story go in a new, more original direction


----------



## Djfex

Another idea I just had, maybe it's even what you had in mind, which would be funny:
If Tina drops out because of a possible weight gain worrying her
Jill could employ Jacky from domino's in the mall
she is plump anyways, she knows how to serve ice cream and she liked what she saw when Jill stuffed herself ^^

PS: I would edit my other post, but that one hasn't been approved by a moderator, yet.


----------



## Djfex

gosh, I'm still crossing my fingers, that Karl will continue this story someday


----------

